# 51 February Testers!!! *~10 BFPs so far~* Please come and join!!



## Madrid98

Hi there!!

Some of you may think it seems to be too early for a February testing thread but for some of us with super long cycles next month isn't so far away :haha:

I think I'll be testing myself on the 7th.

Would you like to join me?

:hugs:

*1st 
LLbean 
LalaR 
AquaPixie
Madrid98 

2nd 
dipsysp
froliky2011 

3rd 
AnnaLaura 
MooseGirl 
chattyB
shannylp 
captainj1 

4th 
luckylecky
marathongirl

5th 
Just_married 

6th 
skweek35 
ChristineGG 

7th 
bettygraphite
toothfairy29 

8th 

9th  
CHILLbilly 
lafaith
mari44
TLC 

10th 
AltaMom 
Dylis 

11th 
Leikela 

12th 
alison29
HPMINI 

13th 

14th 
POASfiend 

15th 

16th 
Plenora
joanne40 

17th 
summatwsimit 

18th 
SchmooSchmoo 
Bluebell bun 

19th 
kel21 

20th 
VIKK1 
44andCounting 

21st 
Nolly 

22nd 
wanna b a mum
faithmum 

23rd 
Elski 
Milty 

24th 
dan-o 

25th 
Mom To 2 

26th 
Jennjenn
Stephers35 

27th 
NAPzWife
skweek35 

28th 
Lady H 

29th 
Mama Duck 
Bonnie1990 
Beauts
anneliese​*


----------



## alison29

I 'll join you but i won't know for a while what dates will get back :)


----------



## Madrid98

Thanks Alison!!! You can tell me later in the month. Im not sure either when I'll O but lately it's being around cd24-25. I'm on cd6


----------



## LLbean

wow I'm running the January thread but sure lol...lets say Feb 1st lol


----------



## Madrid98

Thanks LLbean!! This is what happens when we are a bit bored at the beginning of the cycle, lol

Btw I love your avatar pic!


----------



## Jodes2011

come on LL i'm rooting for ya lady. Bump buddy :happydance::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mama Duck

I might be on here but will let you know. I'm down on the Jan one for the 31st but af might be making an appearance. Will let you know asap x


----------



## luckylecky

Feb 4th, aaages away!


----------



## Madrid98

Welcome Mama and lucky!! It's ages away I know but time flies!!!!


----------



## Just_married

Hi Madrid, you taking up the baton from LL? Thanks! Can you slap me up for the 5th please? X

Ps ignore my ticker, I dunno why but it's 4 days out ?! Lol x


----------



## Madrid98

I didn't know about the other thread as I'm new here but I guess we may take it in turns.lol 

I'll add you right now!


----------



## AnnaLaura

Hi Madrid, can you put me down for the 3rd? Thank you!


----------



## skweek35

Hi Madrid - Can you put me down for the 6th please. AF is due on 4th so hoping to hold out till 6th which will be after AF is due! But I might cave in and test early. 

Really hoping for a BFP this month - my 36th birthday on 21 Feb!! 
Just had HSG scan today so FXed this works a treat for me!!

FXed we have loads of Valentines BFPS!!!


----------



## Madrid98

Welcome Anna & skweek!! I'll add your names now!!

Skweek I always plan to wait until af is late but I never manage to do it! lol

Good luck ladies! Hoping for many BFPs in February!


----------



## LalaR

Hi Madrid,
I'm currently CD5 and should ov in another week so plan to test 1st Feb if AF not on her way by then! I always get a couple of days spotting before and temps drop so happy not to wait too long after due date. Not sure I could hold out a week like some of you ladies!!!


----------



## Madrid98

LalaR I'm with you! I can't wait to test until af is late. I start about 11dpo if not before, lol

I expect some of us will change our testing dates once we confirm O. I think I'll O around 25th jan but not sure yet. 

Good luck to you too Hun!


----------



## MooseGirl

I'm in! I'll test on Feb 3.

Good luck to everyone! I'm sending good thoughts.


----------



## Madrid98

Welcome MooseGirl!! Your name is on the list!!! Good luck to you too!!


----------



## CHILLbilly

Hiya!!!! can you please add me for Feb 9th.
I just realized i am going away for a romantic weekend and if I get AF.....Grrrrrr better not..
Hoping i get to celebrate a :bfp: with OH while relaxing at a swedish spa...ahhhhhhhh


----------



## Just_married

It's just dawned n me that I will be testing on my hubby's birthday! Oh please God let this be our month! What a gift that would be! Prayers for the rest of you 'tryers' too xxx


----------



## Madrid98

Welcome Chillbilly!! The break sounds nice! I hope af won't ruin it :winkwink: Good luck!

Just_married that would be a lovely present for dh!!


----------



## froliky2011

HAPPY NEW YEAR! I will know by Feb. 3rd. BABY DUST TO ALL OF US!! LET THIS YEAR BE THE YEAR WE GET A BFP!! XOXOXO


----------



## Madrid98

Thanks froliky and welcome!! :dust:


----------



## Leikela

Hi Madrid,

Can you please add me for February 11th? Hubby's birthday is on the 16th, so it would be a great birthday present for him. :)


----------



## Just_married

Leikela said:


> Hi Madrid,
> 
> Can you please add me for February 11th? Hubby's birthday is on the 16th, so it would be a great birthday present for him. :)

My AF is due in hubby's birthday this month, hope we both have amazing birthday presents to tell Them. Fingers crossed hun xxx


----------



## lafaith

Hi took a break from visiting the babyandbump site due to the holidays and stress of ttc. this will be cycle 5 for me I think I will be testing around the 9th of february. I usually always have a 28th cycle but for some reason I was 30 days last cycle,I think due to me being on antibiotics for sinus infection so we will see. Baby Dust to all of us.


----------



## Leikela

Just_married said:


> Leikela said:
> 
> 
> Hi Madrid,
> 
> Can you please add me for February 11th? Hubby's birthday is on the 16th, so it would be a great birthday present for him. :)
> 
> My AF is due in hubby's birthday this month, hope we both have amazing birthday presents to tell Them. Fingers crossed hun xxxClick to expand...

Awesome! We are in the same boat! Yes, here is for an amazing b-day present for them both! Tons of baby dust! :dust: :)


----------



## Madrid98

Leikela said:


> Hi Madrid,
> 
> Can you please add me for February 11th? Hubby's birthday is on the 16th, so it would be a great birthday present for him. :)

Hoping you'll give him the best present ever!!:thumbup:


----------



## Madrid98

Hi lafaith!!! Good luck to you too!! :winkwink:


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, hope everyone is having a great weekend


----------



## Madrid98

skweek35 said:


> Hi ladies, hope everyone is having a great weekend

Hi! Very tired today! I went with my daughter & friends to Portobello market and we walk, walk, walk,...... Lol


----------



## AquaPixie

I'd like to join. If all goes well, I will be testing on the 1st or 2nd... or both! :)


----------



## skweek35

I haven't walked around Portebello market in years! I think its time I get my butt back into london for a bit of market trapesing!!!


----------



## Madrid98

skweek35 said:


> I haven't walked around Portebello market in years! I think its time I get my butt back into london for a bit of market trapesing!!!

It was quite weird because usually is packed but last Saturday wasn't at all!:thumbup:

My kids have tennis lessons in that area so we go for a walk there sometimes. 

Welcome AquaPixied!! Good luck!!! I may join you on those dates :blush: I got a nearly +opk yesterday so if I get the definite + today af will be due around then :shrug:


----------



## ChristineGG

I'm on CD6 so I think I will be testing in February :wacko: This is my first cycle so I don't know much, I just wait for the call from the ER office for them to tell me what to do next... 
:dust:


----------



## dipsysp

I'll be technically late if I don't start AF on 2/2/12. So I guess I'll put myself down as Feb 2nd since this is my first month TTC and I'll not be able to resist testing too early lol.


----------



## dipsysp

skweek35 said:


> Hi Madrid - Can you put me down for the 6th please. AF is due on 4th so hoping to hold out till 6th which will be after AF is due! But I might cave in and test early.
> 
> Really hoping for a BFP this month - my 36th birthday on 21 Feb!!
> Just had HSG scan today so FXed this works a treat for me!!
> 
> FXed we have loads of Valentines BFPS!!!

Hi, just had to note I just turned 36 in December and we'll be very close in timing for testing as we are in age. I will probably cave and test if I'm even a day late so I'll be testing the 2nd. Good luck!


----------



## skweek35

dipsysp said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Madrid - Can you put me down for the 6th please. AF is due on 4th so hoping to hold out till 6th which will be after AF is due! But I might cave in and test early.
> 
> Really hoping for a BFP this month - my 36th birthday on 21 Feb!!
> Just had HSG scan today so FXed this works a treat for me!!
> 
> FXed we have loads of Valentines BFPS!!!
> 
> Hi, just had to note I just turned 36 in December and we'll be very close in timing for testing as we are in age. I will probably cave and test if I'm even a day late so I'll be testing the 2nd. Good luck!Click to expand...

 
I might test early as I think I might have OVed really early. Been really crampy today and loads of EWCM!!! I had an HSG scan last week and have read that this can bring OV forward by a few days. 
So I might test early!!! 
Bring on :bfp:'s!!!!


----------



## Madrid98

Welcome christine & dipsy!! Good luck to you both!

I think 1st & 2nd are going to be busy testing days if we continue O early. Just did another opk & is darker than the morning one so I think I'm O soon too.


----------



## ChristineGG

Madrid98 said:


> Welcome christine & dipsy!! Good luck to you both!
> 
> I think 1st & 2nd are going to be busy testing days if we continue O early. Just did another opk & is darker than the morning one so I think I'm O soon too.

Thanks Madrid98! Good luck to you too!! Are you doing IUI?


----------



## Madrid98

ChristineGG said:


> Madrid98 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome christine & dipsy!! Good luck to you both!
> 
> I think 1st & 2nd are going to be busy testing days if we continue O early. Just did another opk & is darker than the morning one so I think I'm O soon too.
> 
> Thanks Madrid98! Good luck to you too!! Are you doing IUI?Click to expand...

IUI?:shrug: I don't know what that is :blush:


----------



## LLbean

Madrid98 said:


> ChristineGG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madrid98 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome christine & dipsy!! Good luck to you both!
> 
> I think 1st & 2nd are going to be busy testing days if we continue O early. Just did another opk & is darker than the morning one so I think I'm O soon too.
> 
> Thanks Madrid98! Good luck to you too!! Are you doing IUI?Click to expand...
> 
> IUI?:shrug: I don't know what that is :blush:Click to expand...

intrauterine insemination

IUI, or intrauterine insemination, is a procedure done in a doctor's office that places sperm directly into a woman's uterus to aid in conception. During normal intercourse, only a small percentage of a man's sperm will make it past the woman's cervix and enter the uterus to fertilize the woman's egg. Most of the sperm that is ejaculated during intercourse remains in the vagina. A small percentage of the ejaculated sperm will travel, with the help of the woman's cervical mucous, through the vagina and into the cervical canal where it is released gradually into the uterus. But, this amount is only a fraction of the total amount of sperm ejaculated. IUI increases a couple's chance of conceiving because it does a few things. First, it removes any obstacles that could keep sperm from entering the uterus, such as hostile cervical mucous or antisperm antibodies. It also places the sperm closer to the egg. Moreover, it improves the odds of conception by simply putting more sperm into the uterus than would be possible through normal intercourse. Logically, the more sperm that is in the uterus during ovulation, the higher the chances are of conceiving.


----------



## Madrid98

Thanks LLbean!! 

Then no, I'm not doing it. Only opk's and the supplements; and not telling my dh when I'm O so he doesn't freak out. lol


----------



## ChristineGG

Madrid98 said:


> ChristineGG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madrid98 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome christine & dipsy!! Good luck to you both!
> 
> I think 1st & 2nd are going to be busy testing days if we continue O early. Just did another opk & is darker than the morning one so I think I'm O soon too.
> 
> Thanks Madrid98! Good luck to you too!! Are you doing IUI?Click to expand...
> 
> IUI?:shrug: I don't know what that is :blush:Click to expand...

Intrauterine insemination :winkwink:


----------



## Mom To 2

Add me to Feb 1st please. It's my goal to wait till then to test anyway...:dohh:


----------



## Mom To 2

Leikela said:


> Hi Madrid,
> 
> Can you please add me for February 11th? Hubby's birthday is on the 16th, so it would be a great birthday present for him. :)

The 16th is my birthday also! :happydance:


----------



## marathongirl

Can you add me to Feb. 4 please? TTC# 3 at 42. I'm going to o in 4 days so should work!


----------



## Leikela

Mom To 2 said:


> Leikela said:
> 
> 
> Hi Madrid,
> 
> Can you please add me for February 11th? Hubby's birthday is on the 16th, so it would be a great birthday present for him. :)
> 
> The 16th is my birthday also! :happydance:Click to expand...

Awesome! What a great day! :)


----------



## Madrid98

marathongirl said:


> Can you add me to Feb. 4 please? TTC# 3 at 42. I'm going to o in 4 days so should work!

Welcome marathongirl!!! I'll add you now. I'm also ttc my 3rd bundle.:blush:



Mom To 2 said:


> Add me to Feb 1st please. It's my goal to wait till then to test anyway...:dohh:

Welcome Mom!! I'm hoping to wait too!!


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 
Hello to all the new ladies, 
My birthday is 21st!! Going to be 36!! HELP!! 

AFM - I think I OVed early this month (thinking its because of the HSG scan I had last week) But will keep my test date the same. My brains tells me that if AF doesn't show up by the 6th then I will be preggers!! heehee or at least that what I would like to believe. 
FXed we get loads of BFP's this love month!!


----------



## chattyB

I'll be testing on the 3rd Feb (day AF is due) .... If I can hold out that long!


----------



## froliky2011

My AF is due on the 2nd. I will test then too. I can't wait either. :)


----------



## Madrid98

Welcome ladies!! I'll update tomorrow. I'mon my phone & not feeling well tonight for some reason.


----------



## alison29

Hi i will bet testing Feb 12 (assuming all goes well with bding!)


----------



## Madrid98

alison29 said:


> Hi i will bet testing Feb 12 (assuming all goes well with bding!)

:thumbup: I've added you as well. Good luck hun!!


----------



## LalaR

Hi ladies,
Hope all is good with everyone. February is not far away now!!!
I might need to put my test date back by a few days as ov hasn't happened yet. Hopeful for over the weekend. At least a longer follicular phase means hopefully a better quality eggy! Please move me to the 3rd Feb.
Thanks x


----------



## Madrid98

Not to worry lala! I'll move you to the 3rd. I bet you are going to have a super eggy!


----------



## AltaMom

Hi Ladies. I'll be testing Feb 10th, when AF is due. We've been TTC # 2 for a year now. Baby dust to all!


----------



## ChristineGG

I will be testing February 6th :happydance::happydance:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Madrid98

AltaMom said:


> Hi Ladies. I'll be testing Feb 10th, when AF is due. We've been TTC # 2 for a year now. Baby dust to all!

Welcome AltaMom & ChristineGG :dust:!! good luck :thumbup:


----------



## Madrid98

Well ladies, less than a week to start testing and I honestly don't know if I'm going to make it. It feels like af is on its way. I'm 8dpo today but taking into account previous cycles with shorter lp's I may get af Sunday. I really hope I'm wrong though!!

How are you all doing? Hoping to get many February BFPs!!!

:dust: :dust:


----------



## LalaR

4dpo here and got some pretty bad cramps today. I feel just like when I have af. My post ov cramps are never this bad. I have 3 possibilities in mind : 1) early implantation pains 2) UTI 3) I'm actually ov'ing today. I hope it is 1 and not 2 or 3 as DH has had enough BDing and says he needs a few days off so we haven't dtd since Monday.


----------



## Elski

Ello lovelies! 23rd Feb please :flower:

Good luck, girls, Feb is a mere few days away x


----------



## Madrid98

Hi Elski!! Good luck hun!!

LalaR I'm sure is implantation! Yay!!!!!


----------



## AquaPixie

Had very small spotting today. Not sure if this is good or not! :shrug:
Excepting period in a week. Could it be implantation bleeding or just getting
ready to start?


----------



## drsquid

ive got my fingers crossed for feb. cd2 today. started femara (day 2-6). hopeful ill o even 1 day early cause otherwise getting to the re will be nearly impossible because of work.


----------



## LalaR

Madrid98 said:


> Hi Elski!! Good luck hun!!
> 
> LalaR I'm sure is implantation! Yay!!!!!

Thanks madrid. OPK is negative today, urine is ok and pain back to light cramps again. I really hope that this is implantation - quite early though!
How are you? This tww thing really drags doesn't it!!:sleep:


----------



## Madrid98

9dpo I think; waiting to test's being quite hard!!!! my back is killing me & bbs are sensitive too but no other noticeable symptoms. 

Arrrggghhhhh!!!!!!


----------



## alison29

Test tomorrow and get it over with Madrid I tortured myself and waited for AF last cycle so not worth it.


----------



## alison29

I am only on cd 9 I will start the ovp this weekend.


----------



## skweek35

Ditto to those signs Madrid!! I also have some cramping most days - which is new for me. Shall we test early??


----------



## Madrid98

Thanks Alison!! I may test tomorrow. I feel awful because when I started this thread I thought I'd O around this week and I even put my name for the 12 Feb for testing. Now that I've O so early it's like I'm letting you all down for wanting to test before the month is here. I'm so sorry ladies!!! :nope: I hope that at least I'll get good news. :shrug:


----------



## sumatwsimit

best of luck madrid.:flower:

please can you put me down for FRIDAY 17th should be around testing days by then (11 dpo i think!). this is my first try after my early miscarriage over christmas so keeping everything tightly crossed this time around.


----------



## Madrid98

sumat so sorry about your loss hun! I know how it feels, I've had 2 myself unfortunately. Good luck!!! :dust:

I tested this morning and this is what I got!! :bfp: I can't believe just yet.:cloud9: Hoping for a sticky bean this time around!
 



Attached Files:







DSC00601.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Just_married

Madrid98 said:


> sumat so sorry about your loss hun! I know how it feels, I've had 2 myself unfortunately. Good luck!!! :dust:
> 
> I tested this morning and this is what I got!! :bfp: I can't believe just yet.:cloud9: Hoping for a sticky bean this time around!

Wow congrats Madrid! and it's not even February yet haha! Any tips one what you did different, all the he's for next 9 months, try not to worry! Keep busy! Xxx


----------



## sumatwsimit

big congrats madrid :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Madrid98

A friend from another thread recommend me a supplement plan that worked for her. It's about taking Femaprin, wheat germ oil and fish oil. That's all I did.

Thank you!!


----------



## LalaR

Madrid98 said:


> sumat so sorry about your loss hun! I know how it feels, I've had 2 myself unfortunately. Good luck!!! :dust:
> 
> I tested this morning and this is what I got!! :bfp: I can't believe just yet.:cloud9: Hoping for a sticky bean this time around!

Huge congratulations!!


----------



## AltaMom

Congrats Madrid! Nice to start off with a BFP!


----------



## LLbean

:dance: De Madrid al Cielo!!!!! Congrats to you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Madrid98

LLbean said:


> :dance: De Madrid al Cielo!!!!! Congrats to you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

De Madrid al cielo y con un caminito recto! Lol How do you know that expression? you've surprised me there!


----------



## LLbean

Madrid98 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> :dance: De Madrid al Cielo!!!!! Congrats to you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> De Madrid al cielo y con un caminito recto! Lol How do you know that expression? you've surprised me there!Click to expand...

para que veas...ando llena de sorpresas jijiji :winkwink:


----------



## Madrid98

Vaya, vaya!! Eres spanish tu tambien?


----------



## LLbean

No, Venezolana


----------



## Madrid98

Ahhhhh eso lo explica todo!!! Pues encantada de conocer a otra hispano hablante!! Yo soy de Madrid como mi nombre indica pero vivo en Londres.


----------



## LLbean

A Ok bueno yo en estados unidos jijiji. Estoy muy feliz por tu embarazo!


----------



## Madrid98

Muchisimas gracias! Espero que, si Dios quiere, vaya todo bien esta vez. 

Cuando vas a hacer el test? Buena suerte!!


----------



## LLbean

He estado usando hpts pero nada aun... La prueba de sangre es el martes


----------



## Madrid98

Estare pesando en ti!! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## LLbean

Muchísimas gracias :D


----------



## Elski

Ahhh, congrats Madrid :flower:


----------



## shannylp

Congrats Madrid!

Can you put me down for the 3rd and I'll try to control my POAS addiction until then!


----------



## Madrid98

Thank you ladies!!

Welcome shannylp!!! I'll add you now!! :dust:


----------



## skweek35

Congrats Madrid!!! I am soooo happy for you I may just have to do the :happydance:!!!!


----------



## Madrid98

Did you test skweek!! Can't wait for all your BFPs!!


----------



## skweek35

nope I havent tested as yet, but think I might be out this month. Been spotting and cramping loads today. 
so will wait and see what happens.


----------



## Leikela

Many congrats Madrid!! H&H 9 months to you!! :)


----------



## VIKK1

Congrats Madrid :)

Can you add me please, my official test date is 20th February :wacko::winkwink:


----------



## Mom To 2

The :witch: showed today. Bummer.
Good thing is I can still test again this month. Will you please add me to Feb. 25th...thanks!


----------



## Madrid98

VIKK1 said:


> Congrats Madrid :)
> 
> Can you add me please, my official test date is 20th February :wacko::winkwink:

Thanks and welcome!! Good luck!!



Mom To 2 said:


> The :witch: showed today. Bummer.
> Good thing is I can still test again this month. Will you please add me to Feb. 25th...thanks!

Sorry about af! Nice that you have another chance this month.


----------



## skweek35

Hi Ladies, 
I keep having to run to the toilet - need to pee every 30 - 60 minutes!! 
My bb's are uber sore!!! 
And the spotting has stopped! 
Oh and dont forget the stuffy nose and cramps. 
These could all be pre-AF symptoms. 
But then again I know I could still be in for this month, but trying to resist testing as I have no idea what DPO I am.


----------



## LLbean

FXd Skweek!


----------



## skweek35

How are you doing LLbean? 
Tested yet?


----------



## AnnaLaura

Hi, CD 1 here today, so I'm out! Thanks.


----------



## Madrid98

So sorry Anna!! Hope next cycle will be yours! :hugs:

Skweek those symptoms sound so promising!! :test:


----------



## ChristineGG

Madrid98 said:


> sumat so sorry about your loss hun! I know how it feels, I've had 2 myself unfortunately. Good luck!!! :dust:
> 
> I tested this morning and this is what I got!! :bfp: I can't believe just yet.:cloud9: Hoping for a sticky bean this time around!

Congratulations!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## LLbean

skweek35 said:


> How are you doing LLbean?
> Tested yet?

BFN so far...have to wait for bloods on Tuesday


----------



## sumatwsimit

sumatwsimit said:


> best of luck madrid.:flower:
> 
> please can you put me down for FRIDAY 17th should be around testing days by then (11 dpo i think!). this is my first try after my early miscarriage over christmas so keeping everything tightly crossed this time around.

congrats again madrid, and just wondering if ur still doing this thread? think you have forgotten to put me on the list. :flower:


----------



## sumatwsimit

AnnaLaura said:


> Hi, CD 1 here today, so I'm out! Thanks.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:THIS coming month anna. x


----------



## Madrid98

I'm still here summat & so sorry if I missed updating you. I'll do it right now.


----------



## sumatwsimit

Madrid98 said:


> I'm still here summat & so sorry if I missed updating you. I'll do it right now.

no probs, thanks :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## POASFiend

ahh I didn't see this thread so started my own.

Can you add me Feb 14th!!!!

Thanks


----------



## Madrid98

Of course I can!! Welcome & good luck!!


----------



## POASFiend

Oh wow!!!! Conrats on the BFP Madrid. It seems the person who starts the thread gets the BFP. Hmmmmmmm If I'm not lucky this month I'll have to consider this approach!!!!!!!


----------



## LLbean

Lol PoAS... Unless I get amazingly shocking news tomorrow... Hehehe


----------



## Jennjenn

Please add me for the 26th...many happy BDs!!!


----------



## NAPzWife

We are happy to be TTC again--2/27/12 is TEST DAY-- Our Bean wasn't sticky enough and left us January 2nd--so we are armed for BD (FertilAid for Men, OPK, Preseed, Vitamin B6, Iron Pill, PreNats, Basal Thermometer, SoftCups, Clomid, Progesterone Supplements) LOL and DH


----------



## ChristineGG

Please remove me from February 6th. AF came yesterday. Good luck everyone!!
:dust:


----------



## POASFiend

:hugs:Christine

If I don't get a BFP my Valentine's day will be ruined. AF is due that day. That royally sucks. Oh well I guess it will be a snuggle and movies Valentine's day then. Hopefully I can squash that witch.


----------



## Madrid98

Jennjenn said:


> Please add me for the 26th...many happy BDs!!!

Welcome jennjenn!! Good luck :dust:



NAPzWife said:


> We are happy to be TTC again--2/27/12 is TEST DAY-- Our Bean wasn't sticky enough and left us January 2nd--so we are armed for BD (FertilAid for Men, OPK, Preseed, Vitamin B6, Iron Pill, PreNats, Basal Thermometer, SoftCups, Clomid, Progesterone Supplements) LOL and DH

So sorry about your loss! You are definitely ready for action! Hope you'll make it this cycle too!



ChristineGG said:


> Please remove me from February 6th. AF came yesterday. Good luck everyone!!
> :dust:

So sorry the witch got you Christine! I really hope next cycle will be yours!:hugs:



POASFiend said:


> :hugs:Christine
> 
> If I don't get a BFP my Valentine's day will be ruined. AF is due that day. That royally sucks. Oh well I guess it will be a snuggle and movies Valentine's day then. Hopefully I can squash that witch.

I know what you mean. I also have the scan on that day!! Terrifying!!


----------



## Madrid98

Llbean any news?


----------



## Dylis

Pls could you put me down for 10th, gonna try to wait until then......valentine BFP all around


----------



## marie44

You can put me down for Feb 9th. Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## Madrid98

Dylis said:


> Pls could you put me down for 10th, gonna try to wait until then......valentine BFP all around




marie44 said:


> You can put me down for Feb 9th. Good luck everyone!!!

You've been added!! Good luck :dust:


----------



## LLbean

Madrid98 said:


> Llbean any news?

yes it's definitely negative... No AF yet but I'm sure in no time it will arrive as I no longer have to do the progesterone oil


----------



## Madrid98

I'm so sorry Hun? Are you sure? Is it 14 dpo for you already?


----------



## LLbean

Madrid98 said:


> I'm so sorry Hun? Are you sure? Is it 14 dpo for you already?

I am 100% certain...they did bloods and everything... done deal! :flower:


----------



## SchmooSchmoo

Can you please put me down for the 18th .:flower: Congrats on your BFP!!


----------



## skweek35

LLBean -:cry: :hugs: 
I really dont know what else to say! hang in there. :flower:


----------



## LLbean

skweek35 said:


> LLBean -:cry: :hugs:
> I really dont know what else to say! hang in there. :flower:

I'm perfectly fine. I promise... I feel good about it...I rather it didn't stick then it be a MC..so I'm good


----------



## skweek35

good to hear you are fine!! 
On wards and upwards then - keep smiling and spreading the love and support. 

I love your avatar!! She is sooo cute!


----------



## LLbean

she has my favorite colors too :winkwink: like my wedding :D


----------



## ChristineGG

POASFiend said:


> :hugs:Christine
> 
> If I don't get a BFP my Valentine's day will be ruined. AF is due that day. That royally sucks. Oh well I guess it will be a snuggle and movies Valentine's day then. Hopefully I can squash that witch.

Fxd for you POASFiend! Lots of baby dust to you!!
:dust:


----------



## ChristineGG

Madrid98 said:


> Jennjenn said:
> 
> 
> Please add me for the 26th...many happy BDs!!!
> 
> Welcome jennjenn!! Good luck :dust:
> 
> 
> 
> NAPzWife said:
> 
> 
> We are happy to be TTC again--2/27/12 is TEST DAY-- Our Bean wasn't sticky enough and left us January 2nd--so we are armed for BD (FertilAid for Men, OPK, Preseed, Vitamin B6, Iron Pill, PreNats, Basal Thermometer, SoftCups, Clomid, Progesterone Supplements) LOL and DHClick to expand...
> 
> So sorry about your loss! You are definitely ready for action! Hope you'll make it this cycle too!
> 
> 
> 
> ChristineGG said:
> 
> 
> Please remove me from February 6th. AF came yesterday. Good luck everyone!!
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> So sorry the witch got you Christine! I really hope next cycle will be yours!:hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> POASFiend said:
> 
> 
> :hugs:Christine
> 
> If I don't get a BFP my Valentine's day will be ruined. AF is due that day. That royally sucks. Oh well I guess it will be a snuggle and movies Valentine's day then. Hopefully I can squash that witch.Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you mean. I also have the scan on that day!! Terrifying!!Click to expand...

Thanks Madrid98!


----------



## Leikela

LLbean said:


> Madrid98 said:
> 
> 
> Llbean any news?
> 
> yes it's definitely negative... No AF yet but I'm sure in no time it will arrive as I no longer have to do the progesterone oilClick to expand...

LLbean, I am so sorry! :cry: A friend of mine went through what you went through for 2 years with no luck. She finally just gave up and went back to life as usual. Low and behold she is now pregnant and healthy. She is 41 years old too. So there is hope!! :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Leikela that is wonderful! When is her due date? Very happy for her! Yes I do believe when we put so much stress on ourselves we also get in our own way... So no more stress for me :)


----------



## Leikela

LLbean said:


> Leikela that is wonderful! When is her due date? Very happy for her! Yes I do believe when we put so much stress on ourselves we also get in our own way... So no more stress for me :)

She is 22 weeks so far and due in mid May. She is very excited. It is a boy and her first child! And yes, stress is a killer! Relax, have fun and you never know! :)


----------



## Mama Duck

Hi Madrid,can you put me down for testing for the 29th. I have no reason to test that day it just sounds good! I had a light af on the 9th January,it wasn't a proper one,just red/brown blood mixed with mucus. Anyhoo,I stupidly tested on the 18th Jan but that came up with a - result. I'll let you know either way if another af arrives before the 29th.

https://i1130.photobucket.com/albums/m539/Iluvpurplethings/Misc/c37d19b7.gif and https://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t109/KINKYAMBER/babydust.gif


----------



## Bonnie1990

Hello,
I too will bring up the rear
Please put me down for 2/29. 
It's a short month and technically af not due till 3/1 bit I don't want to miss an entire thread!
This also month would also give me a due date at 40-that's used to seem so far away but now not so much. 

Fx'd and luck and :dust: to all!


----------



## kel21

Hi all! Can you put me down for the 19th! Lets hope, still waiting for O, little latter than usual!


----------



## Madrid98

LLbean said:


> Madrid98 said:
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry Hun? Are you sure? Is it 14 dpo for you already?
> 
> I am 100% certain...they did bloods and everything... done deal! :flower:Click to expand...

I'm so sorry LLbean! I really hope you get your bfp and baby very soon!!



SchmooSchmoo said:


> Can you please put me down for the 18th .:flower: Congrats on your BFP!!

Thanks!! You've been added! Good luck and :dust:



Mama Duck said:


> Hi Madrid,can you put me down for testing for the 29th. I have no reason to test that day it just sounds good! I had a light af on the 9th January,it wasn't a proper one,just red/brown blood mixed with mucus. Anyhoo,I stupidly tested on the 18th Jan but that came up with a - result. I'll let you know either way if another af arrives before the 29th

Good luck this cycle! :dust:



Bonnie1990 said:


> Hello,
> I too will bring up the rear
> Please put me down for 2/29.
> It's a short month and technically af not due till 3/1 bit I don't want to miss an entire thread!
> This also month would also give me a due date at 40-that's used to seem so far away but now not so much.
> 
> Fx'd and luck and :dust: to all!

Good luck to you as well!! :dust:



kel21 said:


> Hi all! Can you put me down for the 19th! Lets hope, still waiting for O, little latter than usual!

:dust: good luck!!


----------



## Madrid98

What happened with today's testers? Any news?


----------



## captainj1

Hey girls

I'm testing on Friday, 3rd, when I will be 11 or 12dpo.

Congrats on the BFP and :dust: to everyone! Xx


----------



## skweek35

Oh well shortest cycle for me! 4 days early! 
So back to cd1 for me! V'day loving - here we come! :haha:


----------



## Madrid98

So sorry the witch came skweek!! Hope this cycle will be the one! :hugs:


----------



## HCothren

Hi everyone...I will be testing around the 9th or 10th...if I can wait that long:haha: I have a Clear Blue Digital left from a 2 pack just begging to be used.

Hopefully Valentine's Day will bring us great news!!:hug:


----------



## SchmooSchmoo

Sorry to hear about AF....:hugs:


----------



## Tori4

Hello ladies, please put me down for February 6th. Who am I kidding... Picked up a few dollar store test today and will probably test Friday, Saturday and Sunday . Good luck to all.


----------



## Jennifer01

Hello!

I never do these things but I'm trying to change things up (new year!)
My test date would be Feb.20 which is a holiday here:happydance:
Thanks!


----------



## LalaR

Hi Madrid,
I'm running 2 days later this cycle so AF is due tomorrow. More symptoms than I would usually have but temp has dipped a bit this morning so waiting to see if AF arrives before wasting another test. (If I can hold out tomorrow morning!!!)


----------



## TLC

Morning all

Please add me for testing

C2 O on 28th January
Please put me down to test on February 9th 
Good luck everyone
Tracy
x


----------



## Bonnie1990

skweek35 said:


> Oh well shortest cycle for me! 4 days early!
> So back to cd1 for me! V'day loving - here we come! :haha:

:hug::Hug:


----------



## SchmooSchmoo

Good Morning everyone

DH and I are doing are first FET tomorrow.. .. I am excited as we are set to transfer 3 embryos ...I was expecting to hear from the embryologist to let me know how they are doing but I guess I won't find out till tomorrow.. Is anyone else doing a FET this month.. ? :winkwink:


----------



## Bonnie1990

SchmooSchmoo said:


> Good Morning everyone
> 
> DH and I are doing are first FET tomorrow.. .. I am excited as we are set to transfer 3 embryos ...I was expecting to hear from the embryologist to let me know how they are doing but I guess I won't find out till tomorrow.. Is anyone else doing a FET this month.. ? :winkwink:

:dust:


----------



## kel21

SchmooSchmoo said:


> Good Morning everyone
> 
> DH and I are doing are first FET tomorrow.. .. I am excited as we are set to transfer 3 embryos ...I was expecting to hear from the embryologist to let me know how they are doing but I guess I won't find out till tomorrow.. Is anyone else doing a FET this month.. ? :winkwink:

FXD!!:dust:


----------



## captainj1

Hey ladies

I was going to test tomorrow but as I predicted my usual pre AF spotting has started today...feels like AF is coming early as having lots of cramps. So fully expect to be declaring myself out tomorrow instead of testing, but will confirm in due course!

On the plus side I get to have lots more rampant sex with DH next month. Nice to have a reason to get intimate as it is all too easy to find a reason not to with LO around and the consequential general knackeredness/can't be arsedness/rathervegonthesofawithmyipadness


----------



## wana b a mom

Hello ladies!
I will be testing around Feb 22nd. I haven't even OV yet... which is crazy long... but hopefully it will happen soon.

Lots of luck to all!! :hugs:


----------



## Madrid98

Welcome TLC & wana b!!! Good luck!!

:dust: Schommo!!

2nd Feb ladies, any news from you??


----------



## CHILLbilly

CONGRATS Madrid- our 1st :bfp:

Looks like the :witch: got me today...so CHILLbilly is out for feb9th.....


----------



## LLbean

Oh I guess I should have said mark me down for AF... It's here and it's good ;)


----------



## LalaR

Tested yesterday and today and have the very faintest of lines on both tests. Reluctant to call it a BFP just yet. I am so scared that it will turn into another MC.


----------



## Bonnie1990

LalaR said:


> Tested yesterday and today and have the very faintest of lines on both tests. Reluctant to call it a BFP just yet. I am so scared that it will turn into another MC.

Fx'd & :dust:


----------



## Madrid98

CHILLbilly said:


> CONGRATS Madrid- our 1st :bfp:
> 
> Looks like the :witch: got me today...so CHILLbilly is out for feb9th.....




LLbean said:


> Oh I guess I should have said mark me down for AF... It's here and it's good ;)

So sorry ladies!! :flower: I really hope this cycle you've started will be yours!


----------



## Madrid98

LalaR said:


> Tested yesterday and today and have the very faintest of lines on both tests. Reluctant to call it a BFP just yet. I am so scared that it will turn into another MC.

You have to be positive about the whole thing lala! I've also suffered 2 mc's but nothing is taking away the happiness with this new bean.

Hope it'll be a sticky bean for all of us!!

Why don't you show us a pic of that faint line, mine was quite light first couple of tests.


----------



## shannylp

Looks like I'm out for this round. :sad1:

Congrats again, Madrid! H&H 9 months!

:dust: to everyone!!


----------



## Coastdreams

I should be ovulating in next couple of days so guess i'll be testing end of Feb?

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Madrid98

shannylp said:


> Looks like I'm out for this round. :sad1:
> 
> Congrats again, Madrid! H&H 9 months!
> 
> :dust: to everyone!!

So sorry shannylp!!! Good luck next cycle and tons of :dust: your way!!!


*Coastdreams* welcome and let me know the exact date when you are ready. :winkwink:


----------



## LalaR

Madrid98 said:


> LalaR said:
> 
> 
> Tested yesterday and today and have the very faintest of lines on both tests. Reluctant to call it a BFP just yet. I am so scared that it will turn into another MC.
> 
> You have to be positive about the whole thing lala! I've also suffered 2 mc's but nothing is taking away the happiness with this new bean.
> 
> Hope it'll be a sticky bean for all of us!!
> 
> Why don't you show us a pic of that faint line, mine was quite light first couple of tests.Click to expand...

I have tried to take a photo but they have dried out now so look a bit different.
 



Attached Files:







test 006.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 82


----------



## Madrid98

That's a :bfp::happydance::bfp::happydance::bfp:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## LalaR

I know they look like BFPs but they took ages to come up and are still so faint. I will be happy when I have a good obvious bfp which comes up quickly.


----------



## Madrid98

For that you need to be 16dpo maybe.


----------



## LalaR

I know I am being silly. Just don't want to get my hopes up too high in case this one doesn't stick. I will probably test every day from now until I get a decent BFP!!


----------



## SchmooSchmoo

LalaR your test looks like a :bfp: :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

can you test on a First Response Early Response instead? those cheapo $1 ones can be misleading


----------



## Bonnie1990

Looking good lala!


----------



## LLbean

LalaR I hope it is a BFP for you...let me send the pic to the "specialist" lol...lets see what she thinks


----------



## kel21

Looks like a :bfp: to me Lala!!! :happydance: Congrats!!


----------



## froliky2011

I posted my results in a different thread.


----------



## LalaR

LLbean said:


> LalaR I hope it is a BFP for you...let me send the pic to the "specialist" lol...lets see what she thinks

Oooh - who is the "specialist"? Looking forward to another opinion.
The lines did take at least 10 mins to start appearing and were not completely obvious until about 30 mins had passed.


----------



## Bluebell bun

Could you put me down for the 18th please?:flower:


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats froliky!!! another :bfp:

Welcome bluebell!! Good luck!!!


----------



## MooseGirl

I got my BFP last night! We did some internet cheapies first, got some faint lines but then I bought a digi test and took it while at my acupuncturists office! Ha! So excited. 

Hoping all the best for everyone else testing this month!


----------



## shannylp

Congrats Froliky and MooseGirl! H&H 9 months!


----------



## HPMINI

Please could you put me down for 12th February. AF is due on 11th February.
Not quite sure I have done enough for this month but that's not a positive attitude!! 
Fingers crossed!


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats Moosegirl!!! H&H 9 months to you!!!

Welcome and good luck HPMINI!


----------



## LLbean

LalaR said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> LalaR I hope it is a BFP for you...let me send the pic to the "specialist" lol...lets see what she thinks
> 
> Oooh - who is the "specialist"? Looking forward to another opinion.
> The lines did take at least 10 mins to start appearing and were not completely obvious until about 30 mins had passed.Click to expand...

Lol dachsundmom .... I posted your test on a thread about poas tests. Hope that's ok. Let me see if she responded


----------



## LLbean

LalaR can you go to this thread? https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...wanted-know-poas-but-were-afraid-ask-937.html


----------



## alison29

MooseGirl said:


> I got my BFP last night! We did some internet cheapies first, got some faint lines but then I bought a digi test and took it while at my acupuncturists office! Ha! So excited.
> 
> Hoping all the best for everyone else testing this month!

congrats moosegirl!


----------



## LLbean

Wow on a roll today...congrats on the BFPs!!!!


----------



## Tori4

Wow, it's only the 3 rd and the BFP s are coming in! 
Congrats and h&h 9 months!!!

I broke down (inevitable when you have a stash of hpt s in the bathroom). BFN this morning but going to stay optimistic (11 dpo). Still have a few days before AF is due. 

Fingers crossed that there is lots of valentine BFP !


----------



## AltaMom

Yay for the BFP's!!! Best wishes for a fabulous 9 months!


----------



## bettygraphite

Hi please add me.Will be testing on the 7th of Feb which is also my daughters 17th birthday!So maybe after 3 years of ttc there's a glimmer of hope x


----------



## Madrid98

bettygraphite said:


> Hi please add me.Will be testing on the 7th of Feb which is also my daughters 17th birthday!So maybe after 3 years of ttc there's a glimmer of hope x

Welcome betty! I hope your daughter's birthday can have also a bfp from you to celebrate both!!!


----------



## Madrid98

4th of feb testers, any news??


----------



## skweek35

Hi Madrid - 
Seeing that I am out for this month already was just wondering if you are planning on leading the March testing thread too?


----------



## Madrid98

I don't think so skweek but thanks for asking! I'm taking on too many tasks as it is already. Are you going to start one yourself?


----------



## skweek35

I could do so. Have just searched and couldn't find any others already started in over35 group. 

Will see if I can get my head around it all this afternoon.


----------



## Madrid98

skweek35 said:


> I could do so. Have just searched and couldn't find any others already started in over35 group.
> 
> Will see if I can get my head around it all this afternoon.

Maybe that will give you extra :dust: like it happened to me!


----------



## LLbean

I read on the January Thread that someone had already started Marc...so go look!


----------



## skweek35

I think thats in the general TTC threads. 
I have searched the over 35 threads and cant find it. 
if you find it please let me know, as I really dont want to step on anyones toes.


----------



## LLbean

I will do some research :D


----------



## skweek35

Have started one but if another has already been started then I will request it be shut down 
Ta


----------



## LLbean

hehehe

sounds like a plan!


----------



## skweek35

:flower:Thanks hun,:flower:


----------



## LLbean

to those that may be interested in joining the 35+ March Testing thread https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-conceive-over-35/872110-march-testing-thread.html


----------



## AltaMom

I'm really hoping that I won't be moving over to the March Thread, but if AF shows later this week, I'll be there :)


----------



## captainj1

Hey girls

I tested yesterday despite having my usual pre AF brown spotting and BFN. AF not due til Monday, think I'm out but will let you know when AF is here for sure.

X

Congrats on all the BFPs! I think they are especially lovely to see in the veterans threads!! Ha ha


----------



## AltaMom

I have heartburn so bad I can't sleep. UGh! Maybe a symptom, I NEVER get heartburn. Oh who am I kidding??? LOL I'm tired, and want to sleep, and want a BFP. I don't even have any tests in the house, so can't even POAS to satisfy my mental state.


----------



## Madrid98

It may be a symptom for you!! Are you testing tomorrow?


----------



## Bonnie1990

AltaMom said:


> I have heartburn so bad I can't sleep. UGh! Maybe a symptom, I NEVER get heartburn. Oh who am I kidding??? LOL I'm tired, and want to sleep, and want a BFP. I don't even have any tests in the house, so can't even POAS to satisfy my mental state.

:test::test::test::test:


----------



## LalaR

Hi ladies,
Some not so good news here today. Positive test again yesterday morning although still faint, then the spotting started. Did a frer in the afternoon - BFN. Again BFN this morning and I can feel that AF is about to start properly. My LP has never lasted longer than 13 days so 15 or 16 is definitely out of the ordinary. I think this has been a chemical pregnancy. Absolutely gutted! Had a rubbish time yesterday with DH saying that I must be doing something wrong if this keeps happening. Think I have managed to get through to him but he is now in denial saying that the positive tests must have been wrong and it was just another unsuccessful cycle. Sorry to get all of your hopes up for me. You have all been so supportive.
Good luck to you all.
L x


----------



## Lady H

Sorry to hear that Lala, big :hugs:.


----------



## Bonnie1990

LalaR said:


> Hi ladies,
> Some not so good news here today. Positive test again yesterday morning although still faint, then the spotting started. Did a frer in the afternoon - BFN. Again BFN this morning and I can feel that AF is about to start properly. My LP has never lasted longer than 13 days so 15 or 16 is definitely out of the ordinary. I think this has been a chemical pregnancy. Absolutely gutted! Had a rubbish time yesterday with DH saying that I must be doing something wrong if this keeps happening. Think I have managed to get through to him but he is now in denial saying that the positive tests must have been wrong and it was just another unsuccessful cycle. Sorry to get all of your hopes up for me. You have all been so supportive.
> Good luck to you all.
> L x

massive :hugs: lala


----------



## LLbean

LalaR said:


> Hi ladies,
> Some not so good news here today. Positive test again yesterday morning although still faint, then the spotting started. Did a frer in the afternoon - BFN. Again BFN this morning and I can feel that AF is about to start properly. My LP has never lasted longer than 13 days so 15 or 16 is definitely out of the ordinary. I think this has been a chemical pregnancy. Absolutely gutted! Had a rubbish time yesterday with DH saying that I must be doing something wrong if this keeps happening. Think I have managed to get through to him but he is now in denial saying that the positive tests must have been wrong and it was just another unsuccessful cycle. Sorry to get all of your hopes up for me. You have all been so supportive.
> Good luck to you all.
> L x

:nope: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Madrid98

So sorry to hear that Lala!! You don't have to apologise hun; ttc is very hard journey at times :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## kel21

so sorry Lala!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## AltaMom

So Sorry Lala :(

As for me, I have no tests in the house. I'm doing my weekly shopping today, so I will pick some up. I'm trying to hold off POAS as when I was pg with my DS, I kept getting BFN's until 2 days after AF was due. But I know I'll Cave, I always do! lol


----------



## Just_married

Well, my AF due today and this is day I'm down for testing. hubby's birthday and we are away for a night at a hotel in Edinburgh, thank God the witch hasn't showed up to waste our day, did a poas this morning & bfn & cramps, so pretty sure she is on her way, but small mercy is not today. Hubby has had fantastic day. 

So very sorry for what's happened lala, sometimes men can be so dim, huge hugs xxx

And alta mum, that's reassuring for mr that you had bfn until 2 days late, maybe there is still hope for me this month? Xx


----------



## Beauts

Hi everyone...I haven't even started my new cycle yet but I am very regular so I know to the day when things will happen...I plan on testing on Feb 29th...mind if I join you girls? Are you all 35+?
Is anyone 35+ and ttc #1 like I am?


----------



## AltaMom

I could only find store brand cheapies when out today. I think they are 50miu. So got a BFN, not surprised. I have ordered internet cheapies that are 10mui, but not here yet. oh well, at least the 2 I bought today were only $5 each.

Just_Married: I was convinced back with my DS that I was crazy. I had symptoms and always BFN's. I did a test 2 days past AF, wasn't fmu, and got my baby boy! So I should know better than to test early, but who can help it??? lol


----------



## captainj1

The witch in full residence here now Madrid, somehow lost a day from my cycle this month.

Onwards and upwards ladies, good luck to you all and see some of you (hopefully not too many) on the March testing thread.

X

:dust:


----------



## Madrid98

Beauts said:


> Hi everyone...I haven't even started my new cycle yet but I am very regular so I know to the day when things will happen...I plan on testing on Feb 29th...mind if I join you girls? Are you all 35+?
> Is anyone 35+ and ttc #1 like I am?

Welcome beauts!!! Of course you can join!! Good luck :dust:


----------



## Madrid98

So sorry captain!!! You have the right attitude hun!! Good luck for this cycle you're starting!!


----------



## Lady H

Hi Guys - apologies have lurked for a bit but not introduced myself, I will be testing around 28th, so last knockings of Feb.

Beauts - I am 39 so with you on the 35+


----------



## captainj1

Madrid98 said:


> So sorry captain!!! You have the right attitude hun!! Good luck for this cycle you're starting!!

Thanks hon. I'm disappointed obviously but very thankful and blessed to already have my amazing little man, who said mama for the first time today. :cloud9:

If he gets to have a sibling that will be fantastic but if it isn't to be, I get to spend all my spare time with him and DH. Not bad if you ask me.:thumbup:


----------



## Beauts

Lady H said:


> Hi Guys - apologies have lurked for a bit but not introduced myself, I will be testing around 28th, so last knockings of Feb.
> 
> Beauts - I am 39 so with you on the 35+


We are testing at the same time this month. I am 38 (turned 38 the end of November) and trying for #1 after 3 losses. Been tested and DH (age 32) and myself are both fine. They say it's been bad luck. 

How about you?


----------



## AltaMom

Beats: I'm 39, just turned middle of January, my BF is 44. We were both previously married and neither had children in our other marriages. We have a 2 yr old DS together, which was conceived first try. We've been trying for #2 for over a year


----------



## Beauts

AltaMom said:


> Beats: I'm 39, just turned middle of January, my BF is 44. We were both previously married and neither had children in our other marriages. We have a 2 yr old DS together, which was conceived first try. We've been trying for #2 for over a year


Hi! Nice to "meet" you. I was on another thread here at B&B but found all the gals were in their early 20's...which is fine, it's just that I don't think the sting of a BFN and sense of urgency is understood as well over there. I would give anything to even be 5 years younger!! Sometimes I feel so guilty that and feel I have no one to blame but myself for being in this predicament because neither of us wanted children until just year and a half ago..I should say, we wanted them, just not yet..I guess we felt once we started trying it would just happen at the snap of a finger.
Boy were we wrong.


----------



## AltaMom

Who knows why things work the way they do...wish I did though. It does get hard, getting disappointed every month. But I figure getting pg at 36 with my DS first time trying was a fluke. So now I'm paying my dues lol. 

It does get a bit difficult seeing some get their BFP's so easily (or so it seems). This thread gives me a bit more piece of mind, and sanity, maybe. I still chat in the other boards, but I get what you mean.


----------



## LalaR

Hi Beauts,
Just turned 36 here and TTC #1. We just got married last year and started trying straight away. I knew that it might take a little while but had no idea how harrowing the journey would be. 2 angels on and we are just getting ready to start getting ourselves checked out.
Good luck in your journey.
L x


----------



## kel21

I will be 36 in a couple of months and am trying for #2. We have been trying for almost 5 yrs now!


----------



## Beauts

kel21 said:


> I will be 36 in a couple of months and am trying for #2. We have been trying for almost 5 yrs now!


Wow. That is a long time...I hope it happens really soon for you!!!!!!!!!!! Have you been officially diagnosed with any issues?


----------



## luckylecky

Looks like I'm on to March. See you there, some of you! :)


----------



## kel21

Beauts said:


> kel21 said:
> 
> 
> I will be 36 in a couple of months and am trying for #2. We have been trying for almost 5 yrs now!
> 
> 
> Wow. That is a long time...I hope it happens really soon for you!!!!!!!!!!! Have you been officially diagnosed with any issues?Click to expand...

I have pretty severe endo, how about you?



luckylecky said:


> Looks like I'm on to March. See you there, some of you! :)

Fxd for march!!


----------



## POASFiend

Just updating myself on the results so far.

:hugs:LalaR

Congrats to our 3 BFPs so far.

Sorry those who got bewitched. 

I myself am starting to get anxious to test but too early yet.


----------



## POASFiend

llbean love that egg and spoon pic. The egg looks a little crispy and dried underneath. Overdone--prboably like mine!!!! LOL


----------



## Beauts

kel21 said:


> Beauts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kel21 said:
> 
> 
> I will be 36 in a couple of months and am trying for #2. We have been trying for almost 5 yrs now!
> 
> 
> Wow. That is a long time...I hope it happens really soon for you!!!!!!!!!!! Have you been officially diagnosed with any issues?Click to expand...
> 
> I have pretty severe endo, how about you?
> 
> 
> 
> luckylecky said:
> 
> 
> Looks like I'm on to March. See you there, some of you! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Fxd for march!!Click to expand...


Nothing...tests all show I am 100% fine...as is hubby..that's why it is so frustrating. They have no answers for the recurrent miscarriages.:nope:


----------



## kel21

That sucks! Fxd for you!


----------



## TLC

Beauts said:


> Hi everyone...I haven't even started my new cycle yet but I am very regular so I know to the day when things will happen...I plan on testing on Feb 29th...mind if I join you girls? Are you all 35+?
> Is anyone 35+ and ttc #1 like I am?

Hi Beauts. I'm 39 for another 25 days and then I've decided I'm going to be 26 again because I sure as heck don't feel like I'll be 40, there must be an admin error somewhere :haha:

DH and I are trying for #1, he's 32 and keeps me young. We're on cycle 2 after stopping BCP on Christmas day, fingers crossed that we get a BFP this cycle or the next because he's off to Afghanistan for 6 months on March 16th so there will be 6 months of no BD :dohh:

I'm scheduled to test on the 9th and very nervous after last months frenzy of POAS this time I&#8217;m scared to do it. I feel sick thinking about yet another test coming back with a BFN and moving on to C3. I shouldn&#8217;t be expecting this to be easy but I wasn&#8217;t expecting the disappointment to be so hard and I don&#8217;t know how to explain the mess inside my head, I&#8217;m terrified of doing this on my own for 6 months while he&#8217;s gone, I&#8217;m terrified that I won&#8217;t be doing this on my own for 6 months while he&#8217;s gone. I&#8217;m scared to test in case the man from Del Monte he say no, I&#8217;m scared in case he will say yes too. I&#8217;m excited that we&#8217;re trying scared to death we might succeed.

I&#8217;m 39 for crying out loud I should be grown up enough to cope with my worries and fears and all I want to do is eat ice cream and chocolate :haha:

Good luck with your journey
Tracy
x


----------



## Beauts

TLC said:


> Beauts said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone...I haven't even started my new cycle yet but I am very regular so I know to the day when things will happen...I plan on testing on Feb 29th...mind if I join you girls? Are you all 35+?
> Is anyone 35+ and ttc #1 like I am?
> 
> Hi Beauts. I'm 39 for another 25 days and then I've decided I'm going to be 26 again because I sure as heck don't feel like I'll be 40, there must be an admin error somewhere :haha:
> 
> DH and I are trying for #1, he's 32 and keeps me young. We're on cycle 2 after stopping BCP on Christmas day, fingers crossed that we get a BFP this cycle or the next because he's off to Afghanistan for 6 months on March 16th so there will be 6 months of no BD :dohh:
> 
> I'm scheduled to test on the 9th and very nervous after last months frenzy of POAS this time Im scared to do it. I feel sick thinking about yet another test coming back with a BFN and moving on to C3. I shouldnt be expecting this to be easy but I wasnt expecting the disappointment to be so hard and I dont know how to explain the mess inside my head, Im terrified of doing this on my own for 6 months while hes gone, Im terrified that I wont be doing this on my own for 6 months while hes gone. Im scared to test in case the man from Del Monte he say no, Im scared in case he will say yes too. Im excited that were trying scared to death we might succeed.
> 
> Im 39 for crying out loud I should be grown up enough to cope with my worries and fears and all I want to do is eat ice cream and chocolate :haha:
> 
> Good luck with your journey
> Tracy
> xClick to expand...


Thanks and good luck to you as well. I am 6.5 years my hubby's senior so I know what you mean when you say he keeps you young. I in no way feel 38!! In fact, most people think he is older than me or at least we are the same age.
Good luck to you and I hope you do get a positive test. It might be scary going through the first 6 months alone but we are all here to help you through...and from the hell I have been through...I would say I would MUCH rather just have the BFP!! 
Fingers crossed for you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coastdreams

So sorry to hear about your situation Tracy, keep strong.

Can anyone tell me when I should do a pregnancy test? This is my first round of clomid and following my scan on Friday (3rd) my nurse said I should be ovulating last weekend and I had a positive opk on Sunday. Not sure when the earliest is that I can test?

Also, we bd on friday, saturday and sunday, should I do it again tonight?

Thoughts welcome...!


----------



## Madrid98

If you can tonight too then go for it!! But probably you've already O. You can test from 16th feb at 10dpo.


----------



## Nolly

Hi all,

:dust::dust::dust: to everyone!!!!

Can you pop me down for testing on 21st please and thanks!


----------



## Lady H

Beauts said:


> Lady H said:
> 
> 
> Hi Guys - apologies have lurked for a bit but not introduced myself, I will be testing around 28th, so last knockings of Feb.
> 
> Beauts - I am 39 so with you on the 35+
> 
> 
> We are testing at the same time this month. I am 38 (turned 38 the end of November) and trying for #1 after 3 losses. Been tested and DH (age 32) and myself are both fine. They say it's been bad luck.
> 
> How about you?Click to expand...

I will be 40 in June (!) and DH is 54 in April. I've tested fine but I can't get him to go to the GP for SA :cry: I think he thinks he is too old but I know lots of men father kids older than that! Not had losses in the 10 months we have been ttc and neither of us have kids from before. Good luck and :dust: to you :hugs:


----------



## SchmooSchmoo

LalaR said:


> Hi ladies,
> Some not so good news here today. Positive test again yesterday morning although still faint, then the spotting started. Did a frer in the afternoon - BFN. Again BFN this morning and I can feel that AF is about to start properly. My LP has never lasted longer than 13 days so 15 or 16 is definitely out of the ordinary. I think this has been a chemical pregnancy. Absolutely gutted! Had a rubbish time yesterday with DH saying that I must be doing something wrong if this keeps happening. Think I have managed to get through to him but he is now in denial saying that the positive tests must have been wrong and it was just another unsuccessful cycle. Sorry to get all of your hopes up for me. You have all been so supportive.
> Good luck to you all.
> L x

Lala my heart goes out to you and DH.. there is so much pressure put on us Gals.. :hugs: sweet pea.. keep trying and good luck ..


----------



## Coastdreams

Thanks Madrid98, i'm not due on though till around 25th so will that be too early?

will keep you posted!


----------



## Just_married

Was down for testing on 5th (AF was due) no news yet as no AF but bfn yesterday Had some bad cramps tonight but nothing else to report. Will let u know what happens either way.


----------



## Madrid98

Coastdreams said:


> Thanks Madrid98, i'm not due on though till around 25th so will that be too early?
> 
> will keep you posted!

Your af should be due 14 days after O day so the 21st feb the latest.

:dust:


----------



## Madrid98

Nolly said:


> Hi all,
> 
> :dust::dust::dust: to everyone!!!!
> 
> Can you pop me down for testing on 21st please and thanks!

Hi nolly!! I'll add you now! Welcome and good luck :dust:


----------



## drsquid

I'm 38 until March 3rd. Trying to conceive #1 by myself. First round of femara
This month after a neg unmedicated cycle last month. 5 follicles of which it looks like 2-3 will be mature. I trigger tonight for weds iui. Giant hassle though, freaking Walgreens doesn't have the trigger without an advanced order. Finally went back and got it from the fertility office.


----------



## Beauts

drsquid said:


> I'm 38 until March 3rd. Trying to conceive #1 by myself. First round of femara
> This month after a neg unmedicated cycle last month. 5 follicles of which it looks like 2-3 will be mature. I trigger tonight for weds iui. Giant hassle though, freaking Walgreens doesn't have the trigger without an advanced order. Finally went back and got it from the fertility office.

Wishing you the very best of luck!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SchmooSchmoo

:flower:


Beauts said:


> Hi everyone...I haven't even started my new cycle yet but I am very regular so I know to the day when things will happen...I plan on testing on Feb 29th...mind if I join you girls? Are you all 35+?
> Is anyone 35+ and ttc #1 like I am?

Hi Beauts 

I am 37 and DH is 33 .. ttc #1 - we have had a long journey 2 ectopic ruptures a MC inbetween and a failed IVF.. we just transfered 3 frozen embies on Friday .. we are blessed that we can keep trying.. don't give up hope there is great support on this forum.. good luck on your Feb 29 testing..:flower:


----------



## SchmooSchmoo

Lady H said:


> Hi Guys - apologies have lurked for a bit but not introduced myself, I will be testing around 28th, so last knockings of Feb.
> 
> Beauts - I am 39 so with you on the 35+

Welcome Lady H and good luck :thumbup:


----------



## TLC

drsquid said:


> I'm 38 until March 3rd.

YAY same day as me :thumbup:


----------



## Madrid98

I wonder why people aren't letting us know what happened with their tests?:shrug:


----------



## Just_married

AF arrived 2 days late. Long enough to mess with my mind. Not sure I can take it any more. 11 cycles isn't long compared to many on here, so I'm sorry if I sound neurotic to those who have tried longer. I don't want to become bitter about others who get their bfp and I certainly don't want pity from anyone. It's just too hard on my heart, today my hubby is heartbroken so I have to try & keep his spirits up too. We received a letter from a nurse-led clinic saying they will do tests but it will be 'diagnosis only, due to your age you will not be offered any assisted conception'.

Taking stock today. So very appreciative of my hubby & my 16yr old DD, roof over our heads, food, clothes, warmth etc, so might be time to just accept that it's all enough. 

Thanks for your support in past girls. Hugs to you all xxx


----------



## Madrid98

Have you tried vitex or anything like that to help you improve your chances? I know is very hard to keep trying without a positive outcome but I'll advise to try what I did this cycle when I got my bfp. Sometimes is about making our bodies healthier, and our cycles will follow too. Let me know if you want to try it! I have capsules left so I could send them to you if you want. :hugs:


----------



## Just_married

Madrid98 said:


> Have you tried vitex or anything like that to help you improve your chances? I know is very hard to keep trying without a positive outcome but I'll advise to try what I did this cycle when I got my bfp. Sometimes is about making our bodies healthier, and our cycles will follow too. Let me know if you want to try it! I have capsules left so I could send them to you if you want. :hugs:

We've used preseed for 4 months, preganacare & wellman conception & co-enzyme q10 for 3 months & soy on top of all this 1 month. I used opk so know when I ovd. 

Told DH I want to take a break and he has given me silent treatment, shouted at me and stormed out 'for a walk'. It's too much Madrid, I can't be the positive one any more. In physical & emotional pain because of it. Thought telling DH how I felt would mean he would be sympathetic, but how dare I? 

Sorry this comment is so negative, I am usually the opposite & hate feeling this way.


----------



## kel21

Just_married said:


> AF arrived 2 days late. Long enough to mess with my mind. Not sure I can take it any more. 11 cycles isn't long compared to many on here, so I'm sorry if I sound neurotic to those who have tried longer. I don't want to become bitter about others who get their bfp and I certainly don't want pity from anyone. It's just too hard on my heart, today my hubby is heartbroken so I have to try & keep his spirits up too. We received a letter from a nurse-led clinic saying they will do tests but it will be 'diagnosis only, due to your age you will not be offered any assisted conception'.
> 
> Taking stock today. So very appreciative of my hubby & my 16yr old DD, roof over our heads, food, clothes, warmth etc, so might be time to just accept that it's all enough.
> 
> Thanks for your support in past girls. Hugs to you all xxx

So sorry! I understand! I stopped testing and thinking about it for over a year because it does get to be too much! :cry: Hope you feel better soon! :hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Just_married said:


> Madrid98 said:
> 
> 
> Have you tried vitex or anything like that to help you improve your chances? I know is very hard to keep trying without a positive outcome but I'll advise to try what I did this cycle when I got my bfp. Sometimes is about making our bodies healthier, and our cycles will follow too. Let me know if you want to try it! I have capsules left so I could send them to you if you want. :hugs:
> 
> We've used preseed for 4 months, preganacare & wellman conception & co-enzyme q10 for 3 months & soy on top of all this 1 month. I used opk so know when I ovd.
> 
> Told DH I want to take a break and he has given me silent treatment, shouted at me and stormed out 'for a walk'. It's too much Madrid, I can't be the positive one any more. In physical & emotional pain because of it. Thought telling DH how I felt would mean he would be sympathetic, but how dare I?
> 
> Sorry this comment is so negative, I am usually the opposite & hate feeling this way.Click to expand...

I wish I could give you a huge hug right now
This will have to do. :hug::hugs::hug:


----------



## Madrid98

Just married~ when I used soy for the first time back in May I got my bfp but since it has never worked; not even an improvement. A friend in another thread recommended what I've done this month. She said it should take about 3 months to see results but first go and my O came 10 days earlier than normal + bfp. I know is difficult for you but there's no harm in trying something else for once and see how you get on. Only opk's and these 3 things: fish oil (omega 3), wheat germ oil and femaprin. One of each a day until bfp then you stop the femaprin and can continue with the other 2.
Stop everything else and giving a go; what do you think?

Men don't understand how difficult it is for us! That's why sometimes is pointless trying to explain ourselves.


----------



## TLC

Just_married said:


> Madrid98 said:
> 
> 
> Have you tried vitex or anything like that to help you improve your chances? I know is very hard to keep trying without a positive outcome but I'll advise to try what I did this cycle when I got my bfp. Sometimes is about making our bodies healthier, and our cycles will follow too. Let me know if you want to try it! I have capsules left so I could send them to you if you want. :hugs:
> 
> We've used preseed for 4 months, preganacare & wellman conception & co-enzyme q10 for 3 months & soy on top of all this 1 month. I used opk so know when I ovd.
> 
> Told DH I want to take a break and he has given me silent treatment, shouted at me and stormed out 'for a walk'. It's too much Madrid, I can't be the positive one any more. In physical & emotional pain because of it. Thought telling DH how I felt would mean he would be sympathetic, but how dare I?
> 
> Sorry this comment is so negative, I am usually the opposite & hate feeling this way.Click to expand...

Oh hon, my heart aches for you big virtual :hugs: for you and your DH :hugs:


----------



## LalaR

Just_married - I so appreciate how you are feeling. It is always harder when you are feeling unsupported. Your OH is probably just disappointed and I am sure he will come round given a little time to digest it all. Mine did after a little time. Sending you lots of hugs. L x


----------



## LLbean

I think men in general don't get it...they eventually come around but since they are not "hormonal" like us it is hard for them I think...But we have each other here on BNB and that is what we are here for

:hugs:


----------



## alison29

I agree men don't get it. IF made me feel like a "failure" as a woman it's hard not being in control you know.:hugs: It will happen for you just married just keep trying different things until you get to bottom of it.


----------



## anneliese

I'm testing Feb 29 :)


----------



## Just_married

Thanks ladies. You've helped a lot. Ended up having massive row, he packed his bags....but has unpacked them. It's cleared the air. Have decided to ntnp for a while. Packing away all baby/pregnancy related books etc away out of sight. Not buying any more opk or hpt. Seeing about getting part time job & getting all my art materials back out. Will BD whenever we feel like it, and not if we don't. I'm not even going to keep dates. Will probably limit coming on here until once a week or so. 

Much love to you all xxxx


----------



## kel21

Just_married said:


> Thanks ladies. You've helped a lot. Ended up having massive row, he packed his bags....but has unpacked them. It's cleared the air. Have decided to ntnp for a while. Packing away all baby/pregnancy related books etc away out of sight. Not buying any more opk or hpt. Seeing about getting part time job & getting all my art materials back out. Will BD whenever we feel like it, and not if we don't. I'm not even going to keep dates. Will probably limit coming on here until once a week or so.
> 
> Much love to you all xxxx

Good luck!!!!


----------



## toothfairy29

Hello! Please can I join your list?? I just got a BFP at 10dpo today. I am 39 years old been trying for 5 months with a chemical last november!!


----------



## Madrid98

Congratulations toothfairy!! I'll add your name to the testing list if you like!


----------



## kel21

Congrats Toothfairy!!


----------



## Mom To 2

Congrats to the BFP so far!!!


----------



## Beauts

Congrats toothfairy!


----------



## LLbean

toothfairy29 said:


> Hello! Please can I join your list?? I just got a BFP at 10dpo today. I am 39 years old been trying for 5 months with a chemical last november!!

Congrats!

Wow Madrid, how many so far?


----------



## Madrid98

LLbean said:


> toothfairy29 said:
> 
> 
> Hello! Please can I join your list?? I just got a BFP at 10dpo today. I am 39 years old been trying for 5 months with a chemical last november!!
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> Wow Madrid, how many so far?Click to expand...

We have 4 so far but many ladies haven't updated so may be many more :happydance:


----------



## LLbean

wow and it is only the 8th day of the month!!!!


----------



## bettygraphite

Congratulations tootfairy xx

BFN for me and I'm at the consultanyt today!For a fonal desicion??I've got low ovaroian reserve my tubes open and dh ok.I was goinhg to ask for clomid before they write me off.Can anyone advise anythinhg else to ask for?they said ivf has very little chance of working with my low eggs and can't afford it anyway


----------



## POASFiend

congrats toothfairy. Broke down and tested today..................BFN. Will test again in a few days maybe.


----------



## Madrid98

Good luck and :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: your way for all of you ladies!!!!!!


----------



## sumatwsimit

congratulations toothfairy, got a feeling this months going to turn out some wonderful BFP's.:thumbup::happydance:


----------



## Dylis

Congrats to all the BFP so far this month..&#55357;&#56835; caved and tested this pm and BFN for me


----------



## Madrid98

So sorry about the bfn but it maybe too early. Keep testing good luck!! :dust:


----------



## LalaR

Update - still a positive urine test this morning even after spotting stopped. Also temp is still well above the coverline. Not sure what dpo I really am as mixed up chart. Could be anything between 16 and 20 dpo. Decided to have my blood checked and the result is back at 54. No real answer so need to play the waiting game and retest on Monday. Hoping and praying that this is a tough little bean which has stuck now.


----------



## LLbean

LalaR best of luck on Monday ...may the numbers go up!!!!


----------



## Madrid98

LalaR said:


> Update - still a positive urine test this morning even after spotting stopped. Also temp is still well above the coverline. Not sure what dpo I really am as mixed up chart. Could be anything between 16 and 20 dpo. Decided to have my blood checked and the result is back at 54. No real answer so need to play the waiting game and retest on Monday. Hoping and praying that this is a tough little bean which has stuck now.

Good luck Lala!!! :thumbup: hope they'll increase by then!


----------



## POASFiend

wishing you well Lala.

Looks like I have my usual spotting 5 days before AF routine, so I'm not holding out much hope for myself.


----------



## kel21

LalaR said:


> Update - still a positive urine test this morning even after spotting stopped. Also temp is still well above the coverline. Not sure what dpo I really am as mixed up chart. Could be anything between 16 and 20 dpo. Decided to have my blood checked and the result is back at 54. No real answer so need to play the waiting game and retest on Monday. Hoping and praying that this is a tough little bean which has stuck now.

Good luck!!!


----------



## Milty

I'm late in joining in but could you add me to the 23rd :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm not testing, but I had to say....HI MILTY!!!!:happydance::hugs:


----------



## AltaMom

I'm out . The witch arrived today. Wasn't really surprised after my Gyne visit on Wed. She's not very optimistic we will conceive another.


----------



## kel21

AltaMom said:


> I'm out . The witch arrived today. Wasn't really surprised after my Gyne visit on Wed. She's not very optimistic we will conceive another.

Sorry to hear that! Does not sound like a dr with a very good bedside manner!


----------



## AltaMom

kel21 said:


> AltaMom said:
> 
> 
> I'm out . The witch arrived today. Wasn't really surprised after my Gyne visit on Wed. She's not very optimistic we will conceive another.
> 
> Sorry to hear that! Does not sound like a dr with a very good bedside manner!Click to expand...

It's not so much her bedside manor. Just wish I know this a year ago.. or even 2. I had an intrauterine infection when my son was born 2 yrs ago (chorioamnionitis). It can lead to scarring on the uterus and fallopian tubes, leading to infertility. She just didn't mention the possible infertility until just the other day. So the past year me and my BF have been knocking ourselves out TTC, as I ovulate regularly on my own. Didn't realise that we would be facing other issues.


----------



## Bonnie1990

AltaMom said:


> kel21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AltaMom said:
> 
> 
> I'm out . The witch arrived today. Wasn't really surprised after my Gyne visit on Wed. She's not very optimistic we will conceive another.
> 
> Sorry to hear that! Does not sound like a dr with a very good bedside manner!Click to expand...
> 
> It's not so much her bedside manor. Just wish I know this a year ago.. or even 2. I had an intrauterine infection when my son was born 2 yrs ago (chorioamnionitis). It can lead to scarring on the uterus and fallopian tubes, leading to infertility. She just didn't mention the possible infertility until just the other day. So the past year me and my BF have been knocking ourselves out TTC, as I ovulate regularly on my own. Didn't realise that we would be facing other issues.Click to expand...

:hugs:
My sons girlfriend just had my granddaughter 2 months ago and she had the same infection and the baby needed iv antibiotics and NICU for over a week.


----------



## faithmum

I hope I'm not coming in too late. I'm a newbie and will be testing 2/22. I am 45 with 3 middle schoolers. I've been divorced for 2 years and Db49 has no children. I'd love to have another especially now that I'm seeing what a healthy relationship looks like. 

This month I did soy, Fertile CM and accupunture. According to OPKs it looks like I'm 3 dpo. Fx'd for everyone here!!


----------



## Leikela

Today is test day for me and I am cautiously going with a BFP! 

Attached are my tests. The top one is 12 minutes old (supposed to be read in 5), middle is a positive OPK, and bottom is within the 5 minute time frame.

I think I am 11 DPO today because my LH surge was on 1/30/12. So I am cautiously optimistic that it will stick!
 



Attached Files:







P2110057.JPG
File size: 52.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Bonnie1990

Leikela said:


> Today is test day for me and I am cautiously going with a BFP!
> 
> Attached are my tests. The top one is 12 minutes old (supposed to be read in 5), middle is a positive OPK, and bottom is within the 5 minute time frame.
> 
> I think I am 11 DPO today because my LH surge was on 1/30/12. So I am cautiously optimistic that it will stick!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
fingers crossed for a sticky bean!


----------



## Leikela

Thank you Bonnie!! :)


----------



## Madrid98

AltaMom said:


> I'm out . The witch arrived today. Wasn't really surprised after my Gyne visit on Wed. She's not very optimistic we will conceive another.

I'm so sorry hun! :hugs: I hope they can find a solution to what's happening and improve your chances. :flower:


----------



## Madrid98

:happydance::happydance::happydance::bfp::bfp::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congratulations Leikela!!!!!!:yipee::yipee:

Milty and faithmum welcome!!! You've been added. Good luck and :dust: your way


----------



## Leikela

Thanks so much Madrid! :)


----------



## Milty

Congrats !!!


----------



## Elski

Yaaaay Leikela!! :thumbup:


----------



## kel21

Congrats Leikela!!!


----------



## Leikela

Thank you Milty, Elski and Kel21! :)


----------



## PatTabs

Leikela said:


> Today is test day for me and I am cautiously going with a BFP!

:happydance: woo hoo Leikela! So pleased for you....

..And to all the others ladies who have got their BFPs this month!!

:dust: for all waiting to test :thumbup:


----------



## faithmum

Congrats all you ladies with the BFPs this month. Let's go for MORE!! 

Sticky bean wishes.


----------



## Beauts

LEIKELA!!!!! Congrats hun!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LLbean

Leikela WONDERFUL!!!!

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dance::happydance:


----------



## Leikela

Thanks Pat, LL, Faithmum and Beauts! :)


----------



## bettygraphite

LEIKELA
Congratulations!!xxxx


----------



## bettygraphite

faithmum said:


> I hope I'm not coming in too late. I'm a newbie and will be testing 2/22. I am 45 with 3 middle schoolers. I've been divorced for 2 years and Db49 has no children. I'd love to have another especially now that I'm seeing what a healthy relationship looks like.
> 
> This month I did soy, Fertile CM and accupunture. According to OPKs it looks like I'm 3 dpo. Fx'd for everyone here!!

Hey Faithmum I'm in a very similar situation to you.Been ttc for nearly 3 years now,I'm 42 they hjave found nothing up with me or my fella just my age.Just discovered this site and finding new things to try.I've just started on soy.x


----------



## dan-o

I'll be testing on the 24th if AF doesnt come before then (still BFing so might be unpredictable!) :flower: 
It's our first cycle TTC #2. 

Took us 3 years last time, so I'm expecting another loooong journey lol x


----------



## Plenora

I will be testing on 16th


----------



## 44andHoping

A "quick" intro. I am 44 (DH is 42). No kids so HOPING for a 'first' :baby: some time this year. (soon pleeeease)

Been TTC since April last year. Although technically only had a decent chance for the past 6 months since (even at my age) I had NO clue how hard it was to conceive nor did I have any idea that there is really only a 24 hour window of opportunity!! Can we say clueless :blush:

Anyways...my test date seems to be at around the 20th.

I have been browsing this forum for the past 6 months and I have to say I have gained a LOT of valuable knowledge from all you ladies! Thank you! Here's to many BFP's in the very near future! 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3afa1e


----------



## TLC

Hi every late reporting in, I've been diligently POAS for days and this afternoon broke out the CBdigi test. 


I GOT A :bfp: 

YAY OMG *faints* EEK flipin eck *does a happy dance*

:bfp: :bfp:


----------



## Elski

Congrats TLC!

Good luck new joiners, and everyone else!!


----------



## LLbean

WOW this month is ROCKING Congrats TLC!!!!


----------



## faithmum

bettygraphite said:


> Hey Faithmum I'm in a very similar situation to you.Been ttc for nearly 3 years now,I'm 42 they hjave found nothing up with me or my fella just my age.Just discovered this site and finding new things to try.I've just started on soy.x

Welcome!

Which cd's did you take soy? I took 200 mg 2-6. I had a strong indication that I O'd this month using OPKs and BBT so I will keep Fx'd for us all that we get BFPs this month!! I am 5 dpo - you?


----------



## faithmum

Congratulations TLC! That's great news!!!!!


----------



## sumatwsimit

congrats leikela and tlc. :happydance::happydance:

leikela, hope u stick around, i love your positive energy on here and you are someone i always see congratulating and encouraging others. :flower::hugs:


----------



## Leikela

bettygraphite said:


> LEIKELA
> Congratulations!!xxxx

Thanks Betty! :)



44andHoping said:


> A "quick" intro. I am 44 (DH is 42). No kids so HOPING for a 'first' :baby: some time this year. (soon pleeeease)
> 
> Been TTC since April last year. Although technically only had a decent chance for the past 6 months since (even at my age) I had NO clue how hard it was to conceive nor did I have any idea that there is really only a 24 hour window of opportunity!! Can we say clueless :blush:
> 
> Anyways...my test date seems to be at around the 20th.
> 
> I have been browsing this forum for the past 6 months and I have to say I have gained a LOT of valuable knowledge from all you ladies! Thank you! Here's to many BFP's in the very near future!

44 andhoping, yes, this site has been wonderful for me too! Such supportive ladies! I love the 35 and over crowd. So much more mature and pleasant to talk to. :) Hoping for a BFP for you! :)



TLC said:


> Hi every late reporting in, I've been diligently POAS for days and this afternoon broke out the CBdigi test.
> I GOT A :bfp:
> YAY OMG *faints* EEK flipin eck *does a happy dance*
> 
> :bfp: :bfp:

Wow, awesome!! Feb is definitely rockin!! Congrats!! H&H 9 months to you! :happydance:



sumatwsimit said:


> congrats leikela and tlc. :happydance::happydance:
> 
> leikela, hope u stick around, i love your positive energy on here and you are someone i always see congratulating and encouraging others. :flower::hugs:

Aw, thanks Sumatwsimit! I will most definitely stick around over here! I love helping others and you ladies have also been a great resource of information and encouragement to me! :)


----------



## Lady H

Congrats TLC :happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup:

Glad you are sticking around Leikela :hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

TLC said:


> Hi every late reporting in, I've been diligently POAS for days and this afternoon broke out the CBdigi test.
> 
> 
> I GOT A :bfp:
> 
> YAY OMG *faints* EEK flipin eck *does a happy dance*
> 
> :bfp: :bfp:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:CONGRATS!


----------



## wana b a mom

Leikela said:


> Today is test day for me and I am cautiously going with a BFP!
> 
> Attached are my tests. The top one is 12 minutes old (supposed to be read in 5), middle is a positive OPK, and bottom is within the 5 minute time frame.
> 
> I think I am 11 DPO today because my LH surge was on 1/30/12. So I am cautiously optimistic that it will stick!

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wonderful news!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wana b a mom

TLC said:


> Hi every late reporting in, I've been diligently POAS for days and this afternoon broke out the CBdigi test.
> 
> 
> I GOT A :bfp:
> 
> YAY OMG *faints* EEK flipin eck *does a happy dance*
> 
> :bfp: :bfp:

:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance: yahoooo!!!!!!! congrats!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## wana b a mom

AltaMom said:


> I'm out . The witch arrived today. Wasn't really surprised after my Gyne visit on Wed. She's not very optimistic we will conceive another.

I am sorry to hear that AltaMom :nope: lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs: your way hun


----------



## Leikela

wana b a mom said:


> :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wonderful news!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Thanks so much wanabamom! :)


----------



## wana b a mom

Ok ladies, I am out this month (sigh)... AF got me this morning (spotting yesterday) :cry:

Congrats to all the ladies with BFP!!! what a blessing!!! take care and happy and healthy 9 months.:happydance:

Sorry to all the BFN and AFs... I understand your disappointment. Hopefully our turn is just around the corner. :winkwink:

I am off to see a FS on Tuesday to see what is the next step for us [-o&lt;. Good luck to all!!

:dust:


----------



## Leikela

wana b a mom,

So sorry the :witch: rode in on her broom! Many hugs! :hugs: 

My sister had trouble conceiving and the FS helped her achieve a successful pregnancy, so all the best to you with the FS! :)


----------



## sumatwsimit

wana b a mom said:


> Ok ladies, I am out this month (sigh)... AF got me this morning (spotting yesterday) :cry:
> 
> Congrats to all the ladies with BFP!!! what a blessing!!! take care and happy and healthy 9 months.:happydance:
> 
> Sorry to all the BFN and AFs... I understand your disappointment. Hopefully our turn is just around the corner. :winkwink:
> 
> I am off to see a FS on Tuesday to see what is the next step for us [-o&lt;. Good luck to all!!
> 
> :dust:

wana b :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Madrid98

44andHoping said:


> A "quick" intro. I am 44 (DH is 42). No kids so HOPING for a 'first' :baby: some time this year. (soon pleeeease)
> 
> Been TTC since April last year. Although technically only had a decent chance for the past 6 months since (even at my age) I had NO clue how hard it was to conceive nor did I have any idea that there is really only a 24 hour window of opportunity!! Can we say clueless :blush:
> 
> Anyways...my test date seems to be at around the 20th.
> 
> I have been browsing this forum for the past 6 months and I have to say I have gained a LOT of valuable knowledge from all you ladies! Thank you! Here's to many BFP's in the very near future!
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3afa1e

Welcome 44andHoping!! Good luck and :dust: your way



TLC said:


> Hi every late reporting in, I've been diligently POAS for days and this afternoon broke out the CBdigi test.
> 
> 
> I GOT A :bfp:
> 
> YAY OMG *faints* EEK flipin eck *does a happy dance*
> 
> :bfp: :bfp:

:happydance::happydance::bfp: CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!



wana b a mom said:


> Ok ladies, I am out this month (sigh)... AF got me this morning (spotting yesterday) :cry:
> 
> Congrats to all the ladies with BFP!!! what a blessing!!! take care and happy and healthy 9 months.:happydance:
> 
> Sorry to all the BFN and AFs... I understand your disappointment. Hopefully our turn is just around the corner. :winkwink:
> 
> I am off to see a FS on Tuesday to see what is the next step for us [-o&lt;. Good luck to all!!
> 
> :dust:

 So sorry wana b :hugs: Hopefully this cycle will be yours. :dust:


----------



## Bonnie1990

wana b a mom said:


> Ok ladies, I am out this month (sigh)... AF got me this morning (spotting yesterday) :cry:
> 
> Congrats to all the ladies with BFP!!! what a blessing!!! take care and happy and healthy 9 months.:happydance:
> 
> Sorry to all the BFN and AFs... I understand your disappointment. Hopefully our turn is just around the corner. :winkwink:
> 
> I am off to see a FS on Tuesday to see what is the next step for us [-o&lt;. Good luck to all!!
> 
> :dust:

:hugs::hug:


----------



## Mom To 2

Congrats TLC!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## LLbean

wana b a mom :hugs:


----------



## bettygraphite

faithmum said:


> bettygraphite said:
> 
> 
> Hey Faithmum I'm in a very similar situation to you.Been ttc for nearly 3 years now,I'm 42 they hjave found nothing up with me or my fella just my age.Just discovered this site and finding new things to try.I've just started on soy.x
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> Which cd's did you take soy? I took 200 mg 2-6. I had a strong indication that I O'd this month using OPKs and BBT so I will keep Fx'd for us all that we get BFPs this month!! I am 5 dpo - you?Click to expand...

I've got some soy isoflavins from holland and barrat they are 750mg from what I can make out.I've had two each night from day 3 for 5 nights.Not sure if I'm doing it right though!Want to try some Chlomid though but waiting to see dr.Let's hope for the best anyway xX


----------



## TLC

Thank you all so much for the best wishes,

Elski, LLbean, faithmum, sumatwsimit, Lady H, Bonnie1990, wana b a mom, Madrid98 & Mom To 2, good luck to your all hope that you get your BFP soon x

Leikela H&H 9 months to you to x


----------



## Mama Duck

:hugs: to those who are out of the running and :thumbup: to all those with their recent :bfp:

I've no idea what's going to happen with me this month,just got to wait and be patient x


----------



## kel21

Congrats TLC!! And sorry wanna b a mom!


----------



## POASFiend

:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:Not only did she visit but she came 2 days early and she ruined Valentine's Day for me.

Oh well onward to March!

Congrats TLC on the BFP!


----------



## kel21

POASFiend said:


> :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:Not only did she visit but she came 2 days early and she ruined Valentine's Day for me.
> 
> Oh well onward to March!
> 
> Congrats TLC on the BFP!

Sorry to hear that!


----------



## TLC

POASFiend said:


> :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:Not only did she visit but she came 2 days early and she ruined Valentine's Day for me.
> 
> Oh well onward to March!
> 
> Congrats TLC on the BFP!

Thanks :thumbup:

Sorry about the witch, she's a horrible cow isn't she :growlmad:


----------



## Bonnie1990

POASFiend said:


> :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:Not only did she visit but she came 2 days early and she ruined Valentine's Day for me.
> 
> Oh well onward to March!
> 
> Congrats TLC on the BFP!

What a meanie! :hug:


----------



## LLbean

POASFiend said:


> :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:Not only did she visit but she came 2 days early and she ruined Valentine's Day for me.
> 
> Oh well onward to March!
> 
> Congrats TLC on the BFP!

oh that bitch...always showing up uninvited...:growlmad:ugh

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## 44andHoping

Thanks for adding me to the growing list...I'm down for the 20th. Although - I am really only trying for just the "one". 
"44andCounting" might be a bit much to handle at my age :winkwink:

Congrats to all the BFP's so far this month. How exciting!!


----------



## LalaR

Angel confirmed today. Hcg down to 31. Feel surprisingly ok about it and looking forward to a new cycle to start trying again. Preseed seems to work and I have started B6 this time.
I hope all the ladies still to test have lots and lots of luck.


----------



## faithmum

LalaR said:


> Angel confirmed today. Hcg down to 31. Feel surprisingly ok about it and looking forward to a new cycle to start trying again. Preseed seems to work and I have started B6 this time.
> I hope all the ladies still to test have lots and lots of luck.

I'm so so sorry LalaR. Lots of hugs to you. :hugs:


----------



## kel21

LalaR said:


> Angel confirmed today. Hcg down to 31. Feel surprisingly ok about it and looking forward to a new cycle to start trying again. Preseed seems to work and I have started B6 this time.
> I hope all the ladies still to test have lots and lots of luck.

So sorry LalaR! :hugs:


----------



## Madrid98

44andHoping said:


> Thanks for adding me to the growing list...I'm down for the 20th. Although - I am really only trying for just the "one".
> "44andCounting" might be a bit much to handle at my age :winkwink:
> 
> Congrats to all the BFP's so far this month. How exciting!!

Mi friend is 46 and 39wks pregnant with her first so it can definitely happen.:thumbup:



LalaR said:


> Angel confirmed today. Hcg down to 31. Feel surprisingly ok about it and looking forward to a new cycle to start trying again. Preseed seems to work and I have started B6 this time.
> I hope all the ladies still to test have lots and lots of luck.

So sorry Lala!! :hugs:


----------



## Madrid98

POASFiend said:


> :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:Not only did she visit but she came 2 days early and she ruined Valentine's Day for me.
> 
> Oh well onward to March!
> 
> Congrats TLC on the BFP!

So sorry POAS. She's very mean indeed! :hugs:


----------



## Stephers35

I would like to join with you guys! Can you put me down for testing on 2/26?

Thanks!


----------



## 44andHoping

:hugs: so so sorry. Nice to read you are feeling "at peace" over it and moving forward. I cant begin to even imagine.
Hope your sticky BFP come soon too. 




LalaR said:


> Angel confirmed today. Hcg down to 31. Feel surprisingly ok about it and looking forward to a new cycle to start trying again. Preseed seems to work and I have started B6 this time.
> I hope all the ladies still to test have lots and lots of luck.


----------



## LLbean

LalaR....I am so sorry :cry::hugs:


----------



## 44andHoping

Madrid98 said:


> Mi friend is 46 and 39wks pregnant with her first so it can definitely happen.:thumbup:

I'm definately keeping positive on my 10 month journey ~ so far. Congrat's to your friend. She must be elated! (and sooo close!!)


----------



## POASFiend

LalaR-I'm so sorry hun. It's heartbreaking even if it's something you've come to terms with. It's truly amazing what us women go through.


----------



## Bonnie1990

LalaR said:


> Angel confirmed today. Hcg down to 31. Feel surprisingly ok about it and looking forward to a new cycle to start trying again. Preseed seems to work and I have started B6 this time.
> I hope all the ladies still to test have lots and lots of luck.

:hug::flower:


----------



## wana b a mom

sorry to hear that LaLaR :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## AltaMom

Lala... so sorry. Big Hugs and positive thoughts your way. 

As for me, they have booked me in for another HSG. Had one a year ago that was all clear, but my Gyne thinks we should repeat it as maybe it was wrong??? Impressed though, already booked for Thurs morning.


----------



## Leikela

TLC said:


> Leikela H&H 9 months to you to x

Thanks TLC! :) And congrats to you! H&H 9 months!



POASFiend said:


> :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:Not only did she visit but she came 2 days early and she ruined Valentine's Day for me.
> 
> Oh well onward to March!
> 
> Congrats TLC on the BFP!

:( Sorry to hear that POASFiend. On to March! :hugs:



LalaR said:


> Angel confirmed today. Hcg down to 31. Feel surprisingly ok about it and looking forward to a new cycle to start trying again. Preseed seems to work and I have started B6 this time.
> I hope all the ladies still to test have lots and lots of luck.

Oh no! :cry: I am so sorry Lala. :hugs:


----------



## Mama Duck

I'm out,biatch got me. Onto next month now. Good luck to everyone else still in the running x


----------



## Madrid98

So sorry mama!! Good luck for a March bfp!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Mama Duck said:


> I'm out,biatch got me. Onto next month now. Good luck to everyone else still in the running x

:hugs: mama

I won't be suprised if witch shows for me..ov early and poor bd timing 
Oh well...on to TWW


----------



## Mama Duck

FX'd for you Bonnie that you won't be joining me!


----------



## POASFiend

sorry Mama Duck. Let's waddle into March.


----------



## Dylis

I'm out, witch got me too. Good luck too all left testing


----------



## faithmum

Mama Duck said:


> I'm out,biatch got me. Onto next month now. Good luck to everyone else still in the running x

So sorry Mama Duck - I'm SO ova that winch. I'm keeping fx'd for you that your ducks will be in a row for March!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Dylis said:


> I'm out, witch got me too. Good luck too all left testing

:hug:


----------



## faithmum

Dylis said:


> I'm out, witch got me too. Good luck too all left testing


Argghhh!! I'm so sorry about that nasty intruder :hugs:Dylis...I really hope March is your month. Baby dust to you.


----------



## POASFiend

sorry Dylis


----------



## marie44

You can count me out too...another witch victim :(


----------



## 44andHoping

Oh no! So sorry ladies ~ UGH! :hugs:

Gotta be some good news from someone soon surely!


----------



## faithmum

marie44 said:


> You can count me out too...another witch victim :(

NOOOO!!!! I'm sorry! Fx'd for you for next month.


----------



## Kirsty H

Hi! Can you please add me to the list for the 28th? I'll be testing before that, but should know for definite then.


----------



## Bonnie1990

marie44 said:


> You can count me out too...another witch victim :(

:hugs:


----------



## Leikela

Mama Duck said:


> I'm out,biatch got me. Onto next month now. Good luck to everyone else still in the running x

Aw, sorry Mama Duck! :hugs:



Dylis said:


> I'm out, witch got me too. Good luck too all left testing

Darn :witch:! :hugs:



marie44 said:


> You can count me out too...another witch victim :(

Sorry Marie! :hugs:


----------



## TLC

God this is hard :cry:

I had 2 CBdigi BFP's on Sunday so on Monday I went to the doctors thrilled to bits asking her to confirm the pregnancy officially. The test at the doctors was a BFN :( The doctor explained that when actively trying to concieve and early testing that if an egg is fertilised but doesn't implant then you will get BFP's especially with a CBdigi test and that even though I had concieved but there was a very high chance it wouldn't be sticking. She was right. Yesterday in flew the witch on her broomstick and cleaned house :witch:

Chemical pregnancy is such a ****ty way to refer to it. The doctor told me at least we know his swimmers are strong and plentiful, apparently this can happen to 1/4 fertilised eggs and would ordinarily not be noticed unless someone was actively checking early with extremely sensitive tests.

DH and I are gutted, feel cheated, so he's confiscated all HPT's in the house the OPT's have been left out and we're on to C3. Absoloutely no testing whatsoever until the day AF is due because we simply can't go through this month in month out

So my apologies for getting everyone excited, best wishes to everyone still to test, and hopefully a little useful information to bear in mind.

Tracy
x


----------



## joanne40

Hello :winkwink:
Can I join? Im forever stalking!! So, I am 9 dpo today, bfn this morning (suprise suprise!!)
No symptoms either, just the usual af cramps :wacko:
Lots of luck to all you ladies xx


----------



## sumatwsimit

TLC said:


> God this is hard :cry:
> 
> I had 2 CBdigi BFP's on Sunday so on Monday I went to the doctors thrilled to bits asking her to confirm the pregnancy officially. The test at the doctors was a BFN :( The doctor explained that when actively trying to concieve and early testing that if an egg is fertilised but doesn't implant then you will get BFP's especially with a CBdigi test and that even though I had concieved but there was a very high chance it wouldn't be sticking. She was right. Yesterday in flew the witch on her broomstick and cleaned house :witch:
> 
> Chemical pregnancy is such a ****ty way to refer to it. The doctor told me at least we know his swimmers are strong and plentiful, apparently this can happen to 1/4 fertilised eggs and would ordinarily not be noticed unless someone was actively checking early with extremely sensitive tests.
> 
> DH and I are gutted, feel cheated, so he's confiscated all HPT's in the house the OPT's have been left out and we're on to C3. Absoloutely no testing whatsoever until the day AF is due because we simply can't go through this month in month out
> 
> So my apologies for getting everyone excited, best wishes to everyone still to test, and hopefully a little useful information to bear in mind.
> 
> Tracy
> x



really sorry TLC - i totally understand that feeling of being cheated and absolutely gutted. your doc is totally right about chemical pregnancies and it sucks big time and knowing doesn't relieve the upset either. however early a pregnancy is , it hurts like hell when you learn it's not happening. you'll get your forever babs soon, hold on chick. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

TLC said:


> God this is hard :cry:
> 
> I had 2 CBdigi BFP's on Sunday so on Monday I went to the doctors thrilled to bits asking her to confirm the pregnancy officially. The test at the doctors was a BFN :( The doctor explained that when actively trying to concieve and early testing that if an egg is fertilised but doesn't implant then you will get BFP's especially with a CBdigi test and that even though I had concieved but there was a very high chance it wouldn't be sticking. She was right. Yesterday in flew the witch on her broomstick and cleaned house :witch:
> 
> Chemical pregnancy is such a ****ty way to refer to it. The doctor told me at least we know his swimmers are strong and plentiful, apparently this can happen to 1/4 fertilised eggs and would ordinarily not be noticed unless someone was actively checking early with extremely sensitive tests.
> 
> DH and I are gutted, feel cheated, so he's confiscated all HPT's in the house the OPT's have been left out and we're on to C3. Absoloutely no testing whatsoever until the day AF is due because we simply can't go through this month in month out
> 
> So my apologies for getting everyone excited, best wishes to everyone still to test, and hopefully a little useful information to bear in mind.
> 
> Tracy
> x

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## kel21

Sorry TLC!!


----------



## Stephers35

So sorry TLC! The same thing happened to me in November and the midwife I saw tried to convince me that the test I was using was a faulty test. I then explained that I received three BFP's and she told me to stop testing and that I may have a tumor causing HCG, blah blah. 

Fast forward to my visit with a new doc...she explained exactly what happened and added two chemicals to my chart (one from a year ago before we were ttc) so that she could track exactly what was happening. She also did an ultrasound and there are no tumors (she was very concerned that a midwife would say such a thing!)

I am waiting to test now until the day AF is due because it was absolutely heartbreaking. I thought it was too good to be true that it happened so easily at 35! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you the sticky BFP very very soon!


----------



## LLbean

TLC so sorry to hear...yes TTC sucks!


----------



## 44andHoping

TLC said:


> God this is hard :cry:
> 
> I had 2 CBdigi BFP's on Sunday so on Monday I went to the doctors thrilled to bits asking her to confirm the pregnancy officially. The test at the doctors was a BFN :( The doctor explained that when actively trying to concieve and early testing that if an egg is fertilised but doesn't implant then you will get BFP's especially with a CBdigi test and that even though I had concieved but there was a very high chance it wouldn't be sticking. She was right. Yesterday in flew the witch on her broomstick and cleaned house :witch:
> 
> Chemical pregnancy is such a ****ty way to refer to it. The doctor told me at least we know his swimmers are strong and plentiful, apparently this can happen to 1/4 fertilised eggs and would ordinarily not be noticed unless someone was actively checking early with extremely sensitive tests.
> 
> DH and I are gutted, feel cheated, so he's confiscated all HPT's in the house the OPT's have been left out and we're on to C3. Absoloutely no testing whatsoever until the day AF is due because we simply can't go through this month in month out
> 
> So my apologies for getting everyone excited, best wishes to everyone still to test, and hopefully a little useful information to bear in mind.
> 
> Tracy
> x

Oh no...that is heartbreaking :hugs:

One thing I've read time and time again is that actually being able to conceive is a positive. Some cant even get that far (like me) 

Although right now probably the furtherest thing from your mind to even think of. Give your man a big hug.... having a good man by your side makes things easier.


----------



## faithmum

TLC said:


> God this is hard :cry:
> 
> I had 2 CBdigi BFP's on Sunday so on Monday I went to the doctors thrilled to bits asking her to confirm the pregnancy officially. The test at the doctors was a BFN :( The doctor explained that when actively trying to concieve and early testing that if an egg is fertilised but doesn't implant then you will get BFP's especially with a CBdigi test and that even though I had concieved but there was a very high chance it wouldn't be sticking. She was right. Yesterday in flew the witch on her broomstick and cleaned house :witch:
> 
> Chemical pregnancy is such a ****ty way to refer to it. The doctor told me at least we know his swimmers are strong and plentiful, apparently this can happen to 1/4 fertilised eggs and would ordinarily not be noticed unless someone was actively checking early with extremely sensitive tests.
> 
> DH and I are gutted, feel cheated, so he's confiscated all HPT's in the house the OPT's have been left out and we're on to C3. Absoloutely no testing whatsoever until the day AF is due because we simply can't go through this month in month out
> 
> So my apologies for getting everyone excited, best wishes to everyone still to test, and hopefully a little useful information to bear in mind.
> 
> Tracy
> x

I am so sorry Tracy!! I agree that it is really worse than seeing just a BFN the whole time. That happened to me 2 cycles ago and I felt betrayed, sad, depressed and mad. I think if I would have waited for AF to arrive I would've just felt the usual sadness. 

Good luck and baby dust to you...


----------



## faithmum

joanne40 said:


> Hello :winkwink:
> Can I join? Im forever stalking!! So, I am 9 dpo today, bfn this morning (suprise suprise!!)
> No symptoms either, just the usual af cramps :wacko:
> Lots of luck to all you ladies xx

Welcome! I'm 45 and 8 dpo. No symptoms right now. I was hoping for a wave of nausea but no chance!! I had a little yesterday but I think that was our office party food smelling bad :winkwink:

Baby dust to you!


----------



## Bluebell bun

I'm out. AF started yesterday. Have had short cycle this month and frustratingly started to BD after ovulation!! Lesson learned!! HSG booked for tues next week, so fingers crossed all ok.


----------



## faithmum

Bluebell bun said:


> I'm out. AF started yesterday. Have had short cycle this month and frustratingly started to BD after ovulation!! Lesson learned!! HSG booked for tues next week, so fingers crossed all ok.

Awww....sorry Bluebell - that just stinks. Let us know how the HSG goes and may March be your month for a BFP!!


----------



## Leikela

Tracy,

My condolences! :cry: At least you and hubby can conceive! That is a good thing. Fingers crossed for a March BFP for you! :hugs:


----------



## faithmum

Well I'm an idiot. 

I got my Wondfo cheapies in the mail and tested this afternoon (8 dpo) and got a BFN. Why did I do that? Ughhh. I am feeling rather sick today but not really just nausea...kind of like I'm getting a virus. My stomach is hurting/cramping (not uterus) and my scalp hurts which usually means I'm getting a virus. 

Let's get some BFPs!!!!


----------



## Madrid98

Ladies I'm so sorry I've been missing & not updating the thread properly but I promise I'll do it tonight. I've been busy with exams & worried about my little bean. 

So sorry TLC!! hope you can heal soon & move on to march cycle with a bfp :hugs:

Xx


----------



## Beauts

TLC said:


> God this is hard :cry:
> 
> I had 2 CBdigi BFP's on Sunday so on Monday I went to the doctors thrilled to bits asking her to confirm the pregnancy officially. The test at the doctors was a BFN :( The doctor explained that when actively trying to concieve and early testing that if an egg is fertilised but doesn't implant then you will get BFP's especially with a CBdigi test and that even though I had concieved but there was a very high chance it wouldn't be sticking. She was right. Yesterday in flew the witch on her broomstick and cleaned house :witch:
> 
> Chemical pregnancy is such a ****ty way to refer to it. The doctor told me at least we know his swimmers are strong and plentiful, apparently this can happen to 1/4 fertilised eggs and would ordinarily not be noticed unless someone was actively checking early with extremely sensitive tests.
> 
> DH and I are gutted, feel cheated, so he's confiscated all HPT's in the house the OPT's have been left out and we're on to C3. Absoloutely no testing whatsoever until the day AF is due because we simply can't go through this month in month out
> 
> So my apologies for getting everyone excited, best wishes to everyone still to test, and hopefully a little useful information to bear in mind.
> 
> Tracy
> x


I am so sorry hun. I have been there a couple of times and it sucks. I know that people will tell you "at least you know you can get pregnant" but honestly, I think after 3 losses myself, that it is easier on the months when I get a BFN than it is on the months I get a BFP and then it is so horribly snatched away from me...it's like a cruel joke. Not fair and I am so sorry.
:hugs:


----------



## joanne40

well I think, only think, i have a :bfp:
They are soooooo faint, but def there. I will do another in the morning, when I will be 11dpo :wacko:
Praying this is it, one last time :thumbup:


----------



## kel21

joanne40 said:


> well I think, only think, i have a :bfp:
> They are soooooo faint, but def there. I will do another in the morning, when I will be 11dpo :wacko:
> Praying this is it, one last time :thumbup:

ooohhh! Congrats! Fxd!


----------



## Bonnie1990

joanne40 said:


> well I think, only think, i have a :bfp:
> They are soooooo faint, but def there. I will do another in the morning, when I will be 11dpo :wacko:
> Praying this is it, one last time :thumbup:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LLbean

joanne40 FXd!!!! :dance:


----------



## Elski

Ooooh FX'd joanne!!!


----------



## joanne40

Oh goodness thank you girls, I will do another test in the morning and update :wacko:
Blimey I feel wierd :winkwink:


----------



## 44andHoping

Ah....some happy news finally! WOOT!

Cant wait for updates!!


----------



## faithmum

joanne40 said:


> Oh goodness thank you girls, I will do another test in the morning and update :wacko:
> Blimey I feel wierd :winkwink:

Great great news!!! Congrats Joanne :thumbup:


----------



## SchmooSchmoo

Hi Everyone

So after 13dt3dt ...I finally decided to :test: and got a :bfp:!! We are so excited.. I have my first beta on Saturday .. hoping for a great number..

Congrats to all the girls who got a :bfp:

:dust: for the girls still waiting or trying..


----------



## Milty

Congrats Joanne & Schmoo:happydance:


----------



## LLbean

SchmooSchmoo said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> So after 13dt3dt ...I finally decided to :test: and got a :bfp:!! We are so excited.. I have my first beta on Saturday .. hoping for a great number..
> 
> Congrats to all the girls who got a :bfp:
> 
> :dust: for the girls still waiting or trying..

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Leikela

Madrid98 said:


> Ladies I'm so sorry I've been missing & not updating the thread properly but I promise I'll do it tonight. I've been busy with exams & worried about my little bean.
> 
> So sorry TLC!! hope you can heal soon & move on to march cycle with a bfp :hugs:
> 
> Xx

Is everything ok with your little bean?



joanne40 said:


> well I think, only think, i have a :bfp:
> They are soooooo faint, but def there. I will do another in the morning, when I will be 11dpo :wacko:
> Praying this is it, one last time :thumbup:

Congrats!! And like I said in the other thread, we want pics!! :)



SchmooSchmoo said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> So after 13dt3dt ...I finally decided to :test: and got a :bfp:!! We are so excited.. I have my first beta on Saturday .. hoping for a great number..
> 
> Congrats to all the girls who got a :bfp:
> 
> :dust: for the girls still waiting or trying..

Wow, WHOO HOO!! February keeps rockin! Many congrats to you! H&H 9 months! :)


----------



## Beauts

Congrats Joanne and Schmoo!

Can't wait to see a pic of your BFP in the morning Joanne!
:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## faithmum

SchmooSchmoo said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> So after 13dt3dt ...I finally decided to :test: and got a :bfp:!! We are so excited.. I have my first beta on Saturday .. hoping for a great number..
> 
> Congrats to all the girls who got a :bfp:
> 
> :dust: for the girls still waiting or trying..

Congratulations SchmooSchmoo!! Cheers to a very happy journey!!


----------



## AltaMom

Oh congrats on the new BFP's!!! So happy for you all :)


----------



## Nolly

Morning all. 

Well I am out for Feb. Witchy arrived this morning out of the blue and 4/5 days early. Am not too disappointed as I kinda thought we missed the mark this month. On to march and hopefully a BFP for Paddys Day. Best of luck to everyone left and massive congrats to all the BFPs xxx


----------



## Coastdreams

Hi Ladies,

Haven&#8217;t been on here for a while as have been v.v.v busy&#8230;.

Congratulations to any of you who&#8217;ve had your BFP this month and for those who haven&#8217;t good luck for next month!

I did a test this morning (11dpo) but it was a BFN &#61516;. I don&#8217;t know if it was too early though as the clearblue test I used said you could only test 4 days before your AF is due and even then it&#8217;s on 56% accurate. AF is not due till around 24th so I guess I&#8217;ll wait and see.

I was a bit surprised as I have had abdominal cramps since I ovulated, twinges in my back and have had a few pains in my boobs. Maybe its just wishful thinking though!!

Are there special tests you can get that test earlier than 4 days before AF? Has anyone had a BFN and then a BFP later in the month?

The good news is that I got my blood test back and it confirmed I had ovulated &#8211; the first time in about 2 years I think! So now I just stay on the 50mg Clomid and hope for the best!

C
X


----------



## sumatwsimit

11 dpo today and BFN for me. can you put me down as BFN please. af isn't due until monday but mentally this month i've got to move on to the march thread. i know myself that if i have a blank stick on day 11 then i'm out.

good luck to everyone else who is yet to test!


----------



## Madrid98

:happydance::happydance:CONGRATULATIONS joanne and shmoo!!! So nice to get more :bfp:. Keep them coming ladies!!

Bluebell and nolly I'm so sorry the :witch: decide to show her ugly face. All the best for next month :dust:

Afm, So sorry I've been missing, i just needed a break. Thanks Leikela, I'm ok just worried because the PALs isn't easy at all. I had my scan and saw the sac but I started getting paranoic, thinking maybe next scan (23rd feb) won't be anything there. So I needed a break to come back to my real self.:blush:



Coastdreams said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Havent been on here for a while as have been v.v.v busy.
> 
> Congratulations to any of you whove had your BFP this month and for those who havent good luck for next month!
> 
> I did a test this morning (11dpo) but it was a BFN &#61516;. I dont know if it was too early though as the clearblue test I used said you could only test 4 days before your AF is due and even then its on 56% accurate. AF is not due till around 24th so I guess Ill wait and see.
> 
> I was a bit surprised as I have had abdominal cramps since I ovulated, twinges in my back and have had a few pains in my boobs. Maybe its just wishful thinking though!!
> 
> Are there special tests you can get that test earlier than 4 days before AF? Has anyone had a BFN and then a BFP later in the month?
> 
> The good news is that I got my blood test back and it confirmed I had ovulated  the first time in about 2 years I think! So now I just stay on the 50mg Clomid and hope for the best!
> 
> C
> X

I recommend Superdrug. They are very sensitive and cheaper than other tests. Good luck!



sumatwsimit said:


> 11 dpo today and BFN for me. can you put me down as BFN please. af isn't due until monday but mentally this month i've got to move on to the march thread. i know myself that if i have a blank stick on day 11 then i'm out.
> 
> good luck to everyone else who is yet to test!

I can do that hun but don't give up yet as it may be just too early!! You're not out until af visits.:thumbup:


----------



## 44andHoping

Very cool ladies. BF CONGRAT'S to you!! 

How exciting!!

Another BFN for me today (11DPO) early days I suppose, still holding out hope! Until then I have to live through you all :happydance:


----------



## SchmooSchmoo

Thank you Ladies.. we are unfortunately not out of the clear yet.. I have a u/s scheduled for next week.. because we have had 2 ectopic ruptures .. the last one the surgeon left 4 mm of tube on the left side ..:growlmad: so my RE is concerned the embryo could migrate up there.. We are sure hoping he is in the place he is suppose to be :thumbup: 

Have a great weekend everyone..


----------



## kel21

Congrats on the BFP's!!


----------



## Leikela

Madrid,

I am glad to hear everything is ok with your little bean! I too have worries, as we all do being over 35. I am paranoid that on my first scan, there will be a sac but no embryo! I try and stay positive though. I did another test today and the second line basically showed up with the control line and was very dark so there is definitely progression. I have been telling myself to just step back from it all and cool my heels. I think these little beans will be just fine! :)


----------



## joanne40

Hi ladies, :bfn: this morning, so I guess I wasn't preg after all, maybe this is my first chemical :wacko:
Sorry to bring a downer to this lovely thread, I feel bad. Many thanks to everyone for their kind words. Onwards and upwards to March eh?
Jo xx


----------



## LalaR

joanne40 said:


> Hi ladies, :bfn: this morning, so I guess I wasn't preg after all, maybe this is my first chemical :wacko:
> Sorry to bring a downer to this lovely thread, I feel bad. Many thanks to everyone for their kind words. Onwards and upwards to March eh?
> Jo xx

So sorry Jo. Fingers crossed for March!:hugs:


----------



## 44andHoping

joanne40 said:


> Hi ladies, :bfn: this morning, so I guess I wasn't preg after all, maybe this is my first chemical :wacko:
> Sorry to bring a downer to this lovely thread, I feel bad. Many thanks to everyone for their kind words. Onwards and upwards to March eh?
> Jo xx

:cry: :hugs:


----------



## 44andHoping

Leikela said:


> Madrid,
> 
> I am glad to hear everything is ok with your little bean! I too have worries, as we all do being over 35. I am paranoid that on my first scan, there will be a sac but no embryo! I try and stay positive though. I did another test today and the second line basically showed up with the control line and was very dark so there is definitely progression. I have been telling myself to just step back from it all and cool my heels. I think these little beans will be just fine! :)

Really hoping everything goes just fine for your up and coming scan. So your mind can be put at ease...and from then on a happy & very healthy 9 months ahead


----------



## dan-o

Congrats on all the BFP's ladies!!!

I'm out for february :witch: got me this morning 5 days early!!! Roll on March! x


----------



## Madrid98

So sorry jo! :hugs:

Sorry dan-o :witch: came. Hope next month will be lucky for you!

Leikela it's very stressful even if we try to control it. We're going to be fine you'll see :friends:


----------



## Lady H

Hello Lovelies - I caved in today and tested at 11 DPO....BFN :cry:


----------



## faithmum

joanne40 said:


> Hi ladies, :bfn: this morning, so I guess I wasn't preg after all, maybe this is my first chemical :wacko:
> Sorry to bring a downer to this lovely thread, I feel bad. Many thanks to everyone for their kind words. Onwards and upwards to March eh?
> Jo xx




dan-o said:


> Congrats on all the BFP's ladies!!!
> 
> I'm out for february :witch: got me this morning 5 days early!!! Roll on March! x

So sorry Jo and Dan hugs to you both:hugs::hugs:


----------



## kel21

The :witch: got me!


----------



## Lady H

kel21 said:


> The :witch: got me!

The :witch: got me today too :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Stephers35

Sorry Kel and Lady!


----------



## Bonnie1990

:hugs: kel21 & ladyH


----------



## 44andHoping

Still waiting for AF to drop by today.....but BFN yet again this morning so I'm gonna say it's not lookin good for me either. Hate waiting in limbo for that witch!


----------



## faithmum

Hugs to kel21 and ladyH - can't stand the witch! 

I feel her seriously knocking at my uterus today. 

Baby dust wishes


----------



## Leikela

kel21 said:


> The :witch: got me!

Sorry to hear! :hugs:



Lady H said:


> The :witch: got me today too :hugs::hugs:

Aw, sorry! :hugs:


----------



## HPMINI

Sadly it wasn't my turn for a BFP and the witch got me! However, with shifts etc I really didn't give it much effort last month - this months efforts are looking better so far and the coming days are so much more compatible with the other half! He may not know what has hit him this month - shhh!


----------



## Beauts

Awww...sorry about the BFN's gals....seems I will ovulate late this month (probably today or tomorrow judging by my sticks) so looks like I will be carrying forward to the March Testers thread :(


----------



## VIKK1

:witch: showed up this morning :cry:


----------



## Bonnie1990

VIKK1 said:


> :witch: showed up this morning :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## 44andHoping

Oh no! So sorry ladies.... :hugs:

I fear I wont be far behind you all heading to the March thread. I sure hope someone can bring some sunshine to this thread before the month's out!


----------



## Stephers35

Faint line yesterday at 8dpo, a bit darker today at 9dpo. I'm calling it :bfp:!!!

Hoping that this one sticks! I'll be testing each day to watch it get darker. Praying that this is the snuggly bean that I've waited so many years for!
 



Attached Files:







9dpo.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 3


----------



## LLbean

YEY!!!!


----------



## drsquid

yay stephers.
im still holding out. af arrived day 13 last cycle (today), so if i make it through today. im testing with fmu tomorrow am. wow falling asleep tonight will be tricky


----------



## Madrid98

So sorry about af kel, lady, vikk and hmini! I hope March will be your month :hugs:

Congrats Stephers!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Stephers35 said:


> Faint line yesterday at 8dpo, a bit darker today at 9dpo. I'm calling it :bfp:!!!
> 
> Hoping that this one sticks! I'll be testing each day to watch it get darker. Praying that this is the snuggly bean that I've waited so many years for!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## faithmum

VIKK1 said:


> :witch: showed up this morning :cry:

Sorry Vikk1 and I'm sending a big hug to you. I'm feeling her knockin so will likely see you on the March thread. What an unwelcome winch!


----------



## faithmum

Stephers35 said:


> Faint line yesterday at 8dpo, a bit darker today at 9dpo. I'm calling it :bfp:!!!
> 
> Hoping that this one sticks! I'll be testing each day to watch it get darker. Praying that this is the snuggly bean that I've waited so many years for!

SO happy for you Stephers and praying for the bean to snuggle in tight!!


----------



## Madrid98

For those ladies due in October you may want to join us in the October thread. Here's the link:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/871528-october-2012-due-dates.html


----------



## Mom To 2

Stephers35 said:


> Faint line yesterday at 8dpo, a bit darker today at 9dpo. I'm calling it :bfp:!!!
> 
> Hoping that this one sticks! I'll be testing each day to watch it get darker. Praying that this is the snuggly bean that I've waited so many years for!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: So happy for you!!!


----------



## Mom To 2

I don't know how I have held off testing so far :haha: , I will be 11 dpo tomorrow and plan on testing in the morning. Wish me luck, I'm scared. :wacko:


----------



## Stephers35

G'luck! Cant wait to hear your results!


----------



## faithmum

Mom To 2 said:


> I don't know how I have held off testing so far :haha: , I will be 11 dpo tomorrow and plan on testing in the morning. Wish me luck, I'm scared. :wacko:


Good Luck Mom to 2 .... baby dust to you!:flower:


----------



## LLbean

:dust:


----------



## 44andHoping

.........aaaand, I'm out :cry:


----------



## Bonnie1990

44andHoping said:


> .........aaaand, I'm out :cry:

:cry::hugs::cry::hugs:


----------



## Mom To 2

44andHoping said:


> .........aaaand, I'm out :cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::cry:


----------



## faithmum

44andHoping said:


> .........aaaand, I'm out :cry:

I'm SOOO sorry! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Leikela

Sorry to all the BFN's! :hugs:



Stephers35 said:


> Faint line yesterday at 8dpo, a bit darker today at 9dpo. I'm calling it :bfp:!!!
> 
> Hoping that this one sticks! I'll be testing each day to watch it get darker. Praying that this is the snuggly bean that I've waited so many years for!

Stephers, I am so excited for you!! WHOO HOO!! H&H 9 months for you! I am praying your little bean will be nice and sticky! :)


----------



## Mom To 2

BFN this morning. :nope: Not counting myself out till the witch shows this weekend. So bummed...


----------



## drsquid

mom to 2- me too. but im day 14. period was due yesterday


----------



## Stephers35

Mom To 2 said:


> BFN this morning. :nope: Not counting myself out till the witch shows this weekend. So bummed...

Hoping the witch stays away from you this week!!!

Love your comment in your signature about being past "the age!" I had a doc actually tell me that my odds were low and I really should've started earlier. Um, Yeah, thanks for your opinion! I'll be going to a different doc...


----------



## LalaR

44andHoping said:


> .........aaaand, I'm out :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## Leikela

Stephers35 said:


> Love your comment in your signature about being past "the age!" I had a doc actually tell me that my odds were low and I really should've started earlier. Um, Yeah, thanks for your opinion! I'll be going to a different doc...

Wow, a doctor actually said that and you're only 35 years old? Good call to find another Dr.! 35 isn't too late at all. How rude!



Mom To 2 said:


> BFN this morning. :nope: Not counting myself out till the witch shows this weekend. So bummed...

:hugs: You aren't out yet! :)


----------



## Elski

BFN at 13DPO today and spotting so safe to say I'm out again this month :(


----------



## Bonnie1990

Elski said:


> BFN at 13DPO today and spotting so safe to say I'm out again this month :(

Hugs elski


----------



## Madrid98

So sorry Elski!! :hug:


----------



## NAPzWife

Stephers35 said:


> Mom To 2 said:
> 
> 
> BFN this morning. :nope: Not counting myself out till the witch shows this weekend. So bummed...
> 
> Hoping the witch stays away from you this week!!!
> 
> Love your comment in your signature about being past "the age!" I had a doc actually tell me that my odds were low and I really should've started earlier. Um, Yeah, thanks for your opinion! I'll be going to a different doc...Click to expand...

This really seems to be an American 
Age thing cause in other countries women have babies naturally into their 50s amazing we all have issues at 35 and up lol that's why they call it practicing medicine


----------



## Mom To 2

AF caught me...:cry:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Mom To 2 said:


> AF caught me...:cry:

Sorry..:hug:


----------



## faithmum

Sorry Elski and Momto2 - the witch got me today so I'm out too :nope::witch:

Good luck to everyone still waiting to test. I HOPE you get your BFPs


----------



## Bonnie1990

faithmum said:


> Sorry Elski and Momto2 - the witch got me today so I'm out too :nope::witch:
> 
> Good luck to everyone still waiting to test. I HOPE you get your BFPs

Aww faithmum :flower:


----------



## Beauts

Awww...I'm so sorry girls...fingers crossed for next month though !!!!!!!


----------



## 44andHoping

So sorry for all those BFN's ladies.....i know how you all feel :(
Move on to March with us. Time for some Christmas babies :)


----------



## Beauts

44andHoping said:


> So sorry for all those BFN's ladies.....i know how you all feel :(
> Move on to March with us. Time for some Christmas babies :)

No kidding...I had a dream over the weekend I was actually giving birth...I could even feel the pain, lol....and in my dream I gave birth on the winter solstice...checked the internet and that comes on Dec 21, 2012....sounds almost right! Weird!


----------



## LalaR

44andHoping said:


> So sorry for all those BFN's ladies.....i know how you all feel :(
> Move on to March with us. Time for some Christmas babies :)

What a present that would be!! Good luck everyone.


----------



## Elski

Bring on the Christmas babies indeed! :thumbup:

Sorry to all the others who got BFNs :hugs:

And huge congrats to all those who were successful too :happydance:


----------



## Madrid98

So sorry about af ladies! Praying your bfp will come very soon :hug:


----------



## drsquid

im out. neg hcg. of course started bleeding a big. doc wants to do an us to make sure there are no cysts before starting femara. also is still pushing for an hsg which i guess i shoulda done before cause now the timing is really tight for getting it in for this cycle. sigh


----------



## Bonnie1990

drsquid said:


> im out. neg hcg. of course started bleeding a big. doc wants to do an us to make sure there are no cysts before starting femara. also is still pushing for an hsg which i guess i shoulda done before cause now the timing is really tight for getting it in for this cycle. sigh

:hugs:


----------



## faithmum

drsquid said:


> im out. neg hcg. of course started bleeding a big. doc wants to do an us to make sure there are no cysts before starting femara. also is still pushing for an hsg which i guess i shoulda done before cause now the timing is really tight for getting it in for this cycle. sigh

Awww - sorry so sorry drsquid :hugs:


----------



## Beauts

drsquid said:


> im out. neg hcg. of course started bleeding a big. doc wants to do an us to make sure there are no cysts before starting femara. also is still pushing for an hsg which i guess i shoulda done before cause now the timing is really tight for getting it in for this cycle. sigh


SO sorry :hugs:

I have heard some great things about Femara....fingers crossed it works as well for you. Yes, I would def get the HSG done...could be something so simple and easily fixed.


----------



## Madrid98

So sorry dr. Good luck with the femara :dust:


----------



## Stephers35

I


----------



## skweek35

Hi Madrid, 
Hope you are well. 
just hoping in to see how things are progressing here !! 
and wow 9 :bfp:'s!!! thats great!!! 
Magic March testing thread is starting to gear up. 
I have been thinking of starting the Easter April testing thread too. Partly because I dont think I'll be getting my BFP this month and DF is away the week I OV in March!!! :grr: But oh well will just have fun and keep my mind occupied with running the testing threads. 
FXed and GL to the last of the loved up month testers!!


----------



## drsquid

i did femara last month too and it didnt work.. starting date is gonna be weird cause he wont do the us til monday which is day 4 of my cycle (but.. they are saying 3 cause it wasnt heavy til today.. whatever) .he likes to start femara on day 2, not 4... but it isnt like starting on day 2 worked so. going to do the hsg thursday (im friends with the manager where i used to work, so.. gonna get him to schedule then.). i think they do cash discounts too


----------



## Bonnie1990

drsquid said:


> i did femara last month too and it didnt work.. starting date is gonna be weird cause he wont do the us til monday which is day 4 of my cycle (but.. they are saying 3 cause it wasnt heavy til today.. whatever) .he likes to start femara on day 2, not 4... but it isnt like starting on day 2 worked so. going to do the hsg thursday (im friends with the manager where i used to work, so.. gonna get him to schedule then.). i think they do cash discounts too

Good luck with it all:flower:


----------



## Leikela

Sorry for the all the BFN's ladies. :hugs:

And for those left to test, let's go! We need at least one more BFP to close out February! :)


----------



## Milty

Well my test were BFN but still no AF so I'm not sure what to tell you


----------



## hugs3409

Milty how are you today?? Any luck yet??


----------



## skweek35

Oh my gosh ladies, I still can't believe my eyes. 
I tested this morning (13DPO) - but only because my bbs were REALLY sore last night and there was a VERY faint 2nd line. Then woke DF up to tell me if my eyes were playing tricks on me. He too saw a very faint 2nd line. An hour later I could still see the 2nd faint line. 

I will be testing again tomorrow morning just to confirm it. 

Seems like the luck of the Thread manager has continued. 
FXed the 2nd line is darker tomorrow morning - although I am really neverous to test again just incase its a chemical or evap!!


----------



## Milty

hugs3409 said:


> Milty how are you today?? Any luck yet??

I didnt test today...no AF yet but I'm having cramps now


----------



## LLbean

skweek35 OMG!!!! I hope it gets darker YEY!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## LalaR

Congrats skweek!! So excited for you. Maybe I need to have a go at being thread manager!!


----------



## LLbean

sadly the thread managing didn't quite do it for me LOL


----------



## skweek35

LalaR said:


> Congrats skweek!! So excited for you. Maybe I need to have a go at being thread manager!!

If this is a sticky lil bean then you can take over being manager of the April test thread 
lol 

about to pack up and go home - just so I can test gain and take the piccies. 

Photos to follow soon


----------



## Milty

Oh Congrats!!


----------



## faithmum

Skweek - Wow that is great news!! Keeping everything x'd for you and looking forward to pics :D


----------



## faithmum

Milty said:


> hugs3409 said:
> 
> 
> Milty how are you today?? Any luck yet??
> 
> I didnt test today...no AF yet but I'm having cramps nowClick to expand...

Milty - how are you doing?


----------



## kel21

Congrats Skweek!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 44andHoping

skweek35 said:


> Oh my gosh ladies, I still can't believe my eyes.
> I tested this morning (13DPO) - but only because my bbs were REALLY sore last night and there was a VERY faint 2nd line. Then woke DF up to tell me if my eyes were playing tricks on me. He too saw a very faint 2nd line. An hour later I could still see the 2nd faint line.
> 
> I will be testing again tomorrow morning just to confirm it.
> 
> Seems like the luck of the Thread manager has continued.
> FXed the 2nd line is darker tomorrow morning - although I am really neverous to test again just incase its a chemical or evap!!

Wooooooooooooooooooooo!! FXed that line looks DARKER! :thumbup:


----------



## skweek35

Just tested using a FRER - deo 2 lines there!!! 
[-o&lt; for sticky little bean!!


----------



## faithmum

Woo HOOO!!! I am praying for sticky bean for you Skweek! Congratulations hun!:happydance:


----------



## Stephers35

Congratulations on your BFP SK! Yay!!!


----------



## skweek35

Thanks ladies, 
Just a quick question - when do I see the doctor? 
Am I allowed to carry on with Weight watchers?? 

Sorry - this list might grow


----------



## LLbean

asap
they need to do BETAs


----------



## Milty

Faith: I'm fine just really confused ...I'm used to being a very regular person

Now even my cramps have gone


----------



## LalaR

skweek35 said:


> Thanks ladies,
> Just a quick question - when do I see the doctor?
> Am I allowed to carry on with Weight watchers??
> 
> Sorry - this list might grow

In the UK you don't necessarily need to see the GP but can just book in to see the midwife. This is unless you have a history of problems. Any time from 6 weeks is the norm.
No to weight watchers I think. most dieting clubs have restrictions on pregnant women.


----------



## Beauts

Congrats Skweek!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skweek35

Here we go piccies have arrived - sorry they are out of focus 
[IMG]https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/baba/Picture140.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Bonnie1990

skweek35 said:


> Here we go piccies have arrived - sorry they are out of focus
> [IMG]https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/baba/Picture140.jpg[/IMG]

So that's what they are supposed to look like?! :rofl::rofl:
They are gorgeous!


----------



## skweek35

I'm still in shock!!! 

I am tempted to get a digi HPT now but I dont know why! :rofl:


----------



## faithmum

Milty ~ so frustrating! I can't wait to get back into the 2ww but then I remember the havok you can endure whilst waiting. Fx'd for you.

Skweek ~ I know different doc offices have different policies. Last year when I was pregnant they didn't want to see me until after 6 weeks. That was frustrating in and of itself knowing that I was a higher risk due to age. I would be seen as soon as they would see me but I like to get all the tests done to make sure progesterone etc. are looking good. Love your new picture!

My 2 cents is to ditch the weight watchers. This is a time to eat healthy but not to limit kcals. I'm a nutritionist who works with pregnant women so ask me anything :flower:


----------



## LLbean

Skweek those are without a doubt positive tests!!!! WOO HOOOO!!!!! :dance:


----------



## Jennjenn

AF officially arrived, so I'll be joining the March testing thread...


----------



## faithmum

:hugs::hugs: sorry to hear that Jenn


----------



## Bonnie1990

:hugs2:Jennjenn


----------



## skweek35

So sorry to hear that Jenn!!


----------



## Leikela

skweek35 said:


> Oh my gosh ladies, I still can't believe my eyes.
> I tested this morning (13DPO) - but only because my bbs were REALLY sore last night and there was a VERY faint 2nd line. Then woke DF up to tell me if my eyes were playing tricks on me. He too saw a very faint 2nd line. An hour later I could still see the 2nd faint line.

Many congrats to you!! Those are definitely positive lines! H&H 9 months to you!!

And definitely quit Weight Watchers. You need to eat for your growing baby. The eating for 2 is a old wives tale though. You only need 300 extra calories a day when pregnant. :)


----------



## skweek35

Leikela said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh ladies, I still can't believe my eyes.
> I tested this morning (13DPO) - but only because my bbs were REALLY sore last night and there was a VERY faint 2nd line. Then woke DF up to tell me if my eyes were playing tricks on me. He too saw a very faint 2nd line. An hour later I could still see the 2nd faint line.
> 
> Many congrats to you!! Those are definitely positive lines! H&H 9 months to you!!
> 
> And definitely quit Weight Watchers. You need to eat for your growing baby. The eating for 2 is a old wives tale though. You only need 300 extra calories a day when pregnant. :)Click to expand...

Thanks hun, 
My WW leader has been fab!!! I want to try keep this a secrect for at least 3 months and therefore she has said I can come and 'weigh in' every week till I am ready to spill the beans!


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats skweek35!!!!!! Wonderful news!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## skweek35

Seems like the luck of leading a thread really worked its charm!! 

Only a month behind you !!! 
Still hasnt really sunk in! 
When does it start feeling real?


----------



## hugs3409

Here my doc doesn't want to see you until 8-9 wks along, unless something is wrong or you had previous problems. last time, my 1st actual appt wasn't until 8 wks, but I had spotting so I had to go in for a "problem" appt they call it. I did betas that time around. I got them done this time due to the m/c last time, so that is the only reason I got them done. Normally they don't do them around here unless they need to.

Congrats, hope your bean is nice and sticky :dust:


----------



## hopobopo

How do I join, I'm going to be testing on the 29th!


----------



## Leikela

skweek35 said:


> Seems like the luck of leading a thread really worked its charm!!
> Only a month behind you !!!
> Still hasnt really sunk in!
> When does it start feeling real?

That is a great question!! It doesn't seem real to me yet either! Besides some fatigue, sore boobs and mild nausea, I feel totally fine! Maybe when the baby starts to move it will sink in. LOL


----------



## skweek35

Leikela said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> Seems like the luck of leading a thread really worked its charm!!
> Only a month behind you !!!
> Still hasnt really sunk in!
> When does it start feeling real?
> 
> That is a great question!! It doesn't seem real to me yet either! Besides some fatigue, sore boobs and mild nausea, I feel totally fine! Maybe when the baby starts to move it will sink in. LOLClick to expand...

Oh its the headaches for me! was awake at 5am with a killer!!! 
Yup cant wait to feel movement - but some weeks before that comes boohoo!!! :haha:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Well I'm out :cry:
:witch: tried to sneak in in the middle of the night but I caught her
On to march


----------



## Elski

:hugs: Bonnie

Congrats skweek, fab news!


----------



## Coastdreams

Congratulations skweek - you must be sooooooo happy!

My fertility clinic told me to contact them if I fall pregnant as they will scan me at 7 weeks! Will be re-assuring to know there's something in there early if and when I ever fall!!!!

I&#8217;m out for this month &#8211; AF arrived on 19th Feb. :-( 

Clomid seems to have shortened my cycle as I came on 5 days earlier than last month, has this happened to anyone else?

Have just finished taking round 2 so fingers crossed! Didn't get any side effects this time either - not sure if thats good or bad?! 

See you on the March testing thread!!

Good luck everyone else!

C
xx


----------



## Milty

AF finally came yeah!!!


----------



## faithmum

Stinkin witch - so sorry Bonnie! :hugs:
Hugs to you too Coastdreams :hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Milty said:


> AF finally came yeah!!!

:hugs2:


----------



## faithmum

Milty said:


> AF finally came yeah!!!

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Madrid98

So sorry about af ladies. :hug:


----------



## 44andHoping

Bonnie1990 said:


> Well I'm out :cry:
> :witch: tried to sneak in in the middle of the night but I caught her
> On to march

So sorry ...coastdreams & Milty too! TO March we all go!

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Coastdreams

Thank you ladies - will it ever happen?!!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Coastdreams said:


> Thank you ladies - will it ever happen?!!!

YES YES YES YES YES!
(rinse and repeat-lol)


----------



## Madrid98

Well ladies, the month finishes today & id like to thank for sharing these days with all of us. Its been lovely to meet you all & wish you all get your BFPs very very soon. Take care :hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

thank you for the board!
and again-congrats!


----------



## Leikela

Madrid98 said:


> Well ladies, the month finishes today & id like to thank for sharing these days with all of us. Its been lovely to meet you all & wish you all get your BFPs very very soon. Take care :hugs:

Thanks so much Madrid!! Congrats to you on your BFP!! February was a lucky month for us both. :)


----------



## hopobopo

Madrid98 said:


> Well ladies, the month finishes today & id like to thank for sharing these days with all of us. Its been lovely to meet you all & wish you all get your BFPs very very soon. Take care :hugs:

thanks Madrid and congrats on your positive!


----------



## LalaR

Thanks madrid and everyone else on this thread for helping to get me through a really difficult month. You have all been brilliant! Here's hoping that I get my rainbow BFP in March. Good luck to everyone who has moved over to the March thread and congrats to all those with their BFPs.


----------



## Beauts

Congrats to all of you that got your BFP's last month!!! On to March!!!!!!!!!!
Will there be a March thread??


----------



## LalaR

Beauts said:


> Congrats to all of you that got your BFP's last month!!! On to March!!!!!!!!!!
> Will there be a March thread??

There is one already - look for march magic


----------



## skweek35

There sure is a Magic March thread - 
https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-conceive-over-35/872110-31-magic-march-testing-thread.html 
Please join us. 
I'm hoping that my BFP will be lucky and bring as many BFP's as poss!!!


----------

